# Sectioning me



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've not been feeling too good - went to out-patients this morning, They were worried, 

there coming to do a mental health assessment to section me.. scared . coming at 12.30 today


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh no, that's not so good. Sorry you aren't great at the mo. Thinking of you x


----------



## DoodlesRule (Jul 7, 2011)

Don't be scared, if they get you feeling better its a good thing. Hope you are better soon


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

There coming with the police in case they needed. All the neighbours will know. I will miss my girls


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sorry, it must be very frightening for you. I have a friend with bipolar and she was sectioned a couple of times because of it. She's been stable on her medication for about 5 years now and has even managed to get a job she enjoys. I know everyone's situation is different but there is hope if you can just find the right management that works for you. Hopefully with the right level of monitoring that's what will happen now for you. Good luck x


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Sending big hugs! If you do get sectioned I hope you get the help you need!

Will they arrange care for the girls?


----------



## Micky93 (May 15, 2012)

Thinking of you CM. Your girls will be OK, they need you as well as you can be, so please don't be scared. I hope it all goes as well as can be xxx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thinking of you x


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Sorry, I hope going in for a while will help you feel better. I wouldn't worry. What the neighbours think, they'll soon forget about it.


----------



## BlueBeagle (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh no  Hoping the best decision is made and you get the help you need, the girls should be fine for a while.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

oh no, sending hugs & hoping you'll feel better soon x


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

thinking you cm you are not alone it will be ok and you will get better and reunited with your girls dont be scared its just to get u bk on track you'll be ok and you will start to feel better


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Thinking of you. Hope you are feeling better soon and back with the girls.

Val xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh no, hun. Sorry to read that.

It's easy for us to say "don't be scared" - we're not in your shoes - but Clover and Daisy need you to be as fit as you can be.

[[[hugs]]] hun. Hope you feel better soon and are returned to your girls.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh CM I am so sorry, huge ((((hugs)))) for you.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling good right now. Thinking of you & hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

I hope all is ok with you and the girls, dont worry what the neighbours think, its not about them...its about you getting some help and feeling better. 
Hope you start to feel better soon..... 
Lots of love x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you are feeling much better soon CM xx.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

I hope you're feeling better quickly, and get to be back with your girls.


----------



## All The Babies (May 14, 2013)

Im new here but am sad to hear you are struggling. I wish you better soon.x


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear this! Hope you get the help you need.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

Sending best wishes for a speedy recovery. 
A Section is not a jail sentence - it must be of a stated length of time and can be lifted as soon as your doctors feel you are well enough. It is for your own safety - although it probably doesn`t feel like it. 
Gentle hugs


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

My thoughts are with you. Get well soon. Pete.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Thinking of you and the girls xx


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm guessing since cloversmum hasn't posted since midday it did not go well. I hope Clover and Daisy have somewhere and cloversmum gets better soon.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Do hope good decisions have been made. Sometimes time out helps in the long run but must be so scary. Thinking of you.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Hope you feel better soon cloversmum, thinking of you x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thinking of you lovely xx


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better soon, Cloversmum xx


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Just seen this, thinking of you and hoping your back with your girls soon


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hope you are soon well and that you will have time to read all our messages.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh dear I do hope you get better soon is there anyone to take care of your girls Hope you get that right support and medication so that you can come home soon gentle hugs from me and the 4 fluffs


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh CM- I hope you are OK, lots of love from Me and Molly xxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Are you OK cloversmum?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Wishing you a speedy recovery CM, they'll give you the treatment you need and you'll soon be on the mend.  Back home in no time. xx


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Ellie Indy and myself send you our love and lots of hugs to wish you well. 

Love and hugs for your girls too.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

thinking of you, you will get thru this and we are all here for you x


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

It doesnt feel like it right now, but you can get thru this. Your girls will be absolutely fine. You need to think about you right now and just allow people to look after you. I dont have bipolar but I have suffered depression and anxiety disorder so know from my breakdown a few years ago some of what you are going through. You are not alone, and you dont need to be strong right now. Just be kind to yourself. Have no expectations about anything. Just rest, and take each hour as it comes. You will make it through this blip. xxx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Your girls need you well : ) so get help you need , your girls will be waiting for you : )


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm home. They turned up 3 of them - approved social worker, doctor and someone else. The police stayed outside.

They asked loads of questions, and then asked me if I would go up to the local phyce unit with them. I said yes, so the police left. The social worker arranged for the dogs to be collected by a kennels they use. So she stayed with them.

I was taken to an assessment room at the hospital and was told they were trying to find a bed.. waited for hours for there to be no beds in Derby (Sheffield was the nearest bed) They didn't think it was appropriate for me to go so far away, so they bought me home.

Told me to phone the crisis team if I felt unsafe.. and that's that. The lady from the kennels bought the girls home, Really not sure how I'll get through.

Thanks for all your support.. means a lot


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey! if you need an ear to bend you can bend mind!
its free until I go away


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Welcome home CM please remember to ask for help if you feel you need it, even if its only talking. best wishes


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi CM - just seen this thread - sending you (((hugs)))
I'm divided - glad you are home with the girls  - but shocked that they went through all that with you then sent you home with a phone number because they didn't have the resources, if they don't have the resource then why take you in in the first place 
Just remember we are here tonight keep posting and we can give you lots of support over the next few days


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Hi CM - just seen this thread - sending you (((hugs)))
> I'm divided - glad you are home with the girls  - but shocked that they went through all that with you then sent you home with a phone number because they didn't have the resources, if they don't have the resource then why take you in in the first place
> Just remember we are here tonight keep posting and we can give you lots of support over the next few days


I'm shocked too. Shocked they thought it necessary to do a mental health assessment and get me to hospital.. to send me home.

Telling me to phone the crsis team after my recent bad experience.. will just have to get through somehow. Can't stop crying


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I'm shocked too. Shocked they thought it necessary to do a mental health assessment and get me to hospital.. to send me home.
> 
> Telling me to phone the crsis team after my recent bad experience.. will just have to get through somehow. Can't stop crying


Ring me if you want someone to talk to xx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh no CM, how stressful and unnecessary, wish there was some way of helping.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Oh no CM, how stressful and unnecessary, wish there was some way of helping.


Trouble with care in the community - closed the in patient beds, so not enough for the people who do need them  And cos they've closed stuff, resources left are over stretched and so the patients suffer


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I'm shocked too. Shocked they thought it necessary to do a mental health assessment and get me to hospital.. to send me home.
> 
> Telling me to phone the crsis team after my recent bad experience.. will just have to get through somehow. Can't stop crying


Cry if you need to - never feel bad for expressing your feelings, crying is a great stress buster - keep your girls close and don't forget they love and need you
We're here for you as much as we can be - I wish there was something more tangible I could do



metaldog said:


> Ring me if you want someone to talk to xx


You've got a good friend in metaldog - don't be afraid to take advantage of that


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> I'm shocked too. Shocked they thought it necessary to do a mental health assessment and get me to hospital.. to send me home.
> 
> Telling me to phone the crsis team after my recent bad experience.. will just have to get through somehow. Can't stop crying


I'm shocked but not suprised have heard of this happening to others, there's lots of people on here offering support, accept the offers of help, have cuddles with your girls, I'm of to bed soon as I have to get up at 2.00am for puppy watch and will be back on here then. Thinking of you


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear you are feeling unwell CM. Sending virtual hugs your way xxx


----------



## foursmith (Oct 11, 2012)

Hang in there cm we are all here for you.xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh sweetheart, I am so sorry to hear you've been through all that only to be home, it's so rubbish.


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Seems daft not to check you've a bed first, but well aware of poor resources to help people. Hang in there you'll get through this.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope your feeling ok


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hey- we're all here for you CM. we're not going anywhere, and we have time for you. Stay strong.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I've rang CM and had a long chat for a hour. Basically the mental health team are crap and have let her down again when she's at her most vulnerable and needs them the most. With this latest round of tory cuts situations like this are going to become more commonplace. I think it's awful how CM has to fight for every little thing from the health service when she can't fight because her health is so bad.

Hugs babe love you loads xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

metaldog said:


> I've rang CM and had a long chat for a hour. Basically the mental health team are crap and have let her down again when she's at her most vulnerable and needs them the most. With this latest round of tory cuts situations like this are going to become more commonplace. I think it's awful how CM has to fight for every little thing from the health service when she can't fight because her health is so bad.
> 
> Hugs babe love you loads xx


Thanks for listening and caring x


----------



## tattoogirl73 (Jun 25, 2011)

only just seen this. hope your chat with metaldog has helped a bit. thinking of you. (((hugs)))


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

I don't know you so hope your not offended but I am sending thoughts & prayers I don't have bipolar but I cared for somebody with sever depression & we had to fight for help with the system 

Really hope you get thru this episode & you sound like you have some lovely friend 

Let them help x


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry you have been let down again. All services seemed stretched to the limit and beyond which is awful for you.
Keep chatting on here, we may not know what to say but we all care.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Thinking of you xx


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't believe they've let you down again, I hope things start looking up soon. Thinking of you x


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

hang in there - Message from Angus


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

What a flippin' mess.

Never mind, at least you're at home with the girls.

I hope you're tucked up in bed and asleep, now but if you're awake I'm here. I think it's getting on for 3am in the UK but it's 10am here and I'll keep checking in until the Poms wake up.....

Just remember however horrible it is it WILL pass. You've been here before and found happiness again. It doesn't seem like it but IT WILL PASS and you'll be happy with the girls and walking in the sunshine.

We're all with you.


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry that they aren't any help, Teddy and I send you our love. You can always message me if you want to talk. Thinking of you, take care xxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear you went through all that only for them to be no help . I hope you can get the help you need and get through this. Thinking of you


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Oooo CM only just seen this, lots of hugs coming to you from me & my 2 monkeys xxx

Metaldog is a star and I'm sure it helps being able to talk to a friend.

Hope you bounce back soon and feel able to keep giving us pics of your 2 beautiful girls who love you unconditionally. 

Take care and we're all thinking of you xx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

How you feeling CM? xx


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

hope your feeling brighter this morning CM there will lots of us to help in anyway if only by listening and thinking of you xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've only just seen this post. Just sending you massive hugs. Don't know what else to say, it's all been said. I hope you begin to feel a bit better very soon, there appear to be a lot of people on this forum who are close to you. Take advantage of that fact and keep popping in. Everyone here is willing to listen to you and offer help where they can.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Thinking of you today CM - I hope today is a little better


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh *CM * what a difficult day it must've been - plucking up the courage to go with them was absolutely HUGE so a big well done to you ..... totally pants that there were no beds 

Hope you're OK & have someone to call if you need to (think I've mentioned on another of your threads that my BFF is bipolar so I know how up down / difficult life with a MH issue can be)

(((hugs)))


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Cloversmum, thats shockingly Sh!te , I hope you are feeling able to carry on today at the very least. 

Hugs for you and a little lick from a little ginger one .


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Cloversmum that's shocking I really think someone should write to your MP on your behalf. 

On the plus side you have two beautiful dogs to help you and we are all here to listen. Sometimes the internet can be an incredibly positive thing x

Take your medication and give those girls a hug. 

Doggy wags and kisses from Pickle and a hug from me x


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

CM, thinking of you today x


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

CM thinking of you too hope this day is better for you hug your fluffs dogs always know when something is wrong and give extra licks


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear this CM...I hope youre feeling much brighter today, take care xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I things are better for you today.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope you get the help you need and are a little better today


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

i've been on the phone to Cloversmum again just now and she has had a rough day because on top of everything else she's got a migraine so is struggling to string a written sentence together. |She has read all the posts and says you guys, along with her support worker ringing her several times, me ringing tonight and her lovely flowergirls have kept her going.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep your chin up CM, you have done so superbly well just recently, sorry I have only just picked up on this  .


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM.

Just read about your migraine. Never rains but it buckets down!

Hope you're feeling a bit better. Take it easy and hug the dogs.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

ozrex said:


> Gidday CM.
> 
> Just read about your migraine. Never rains but it buckets down!
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better. Take it easy and hug the dogs.


It's eased slightly now . 12.15 am here.. should go to bed.. but if I do I have to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## bearcub (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry to hear you're having such a tough time at the moment CM. 
Hope you're feeling better very very soon xx


----------



## Phantom Fly (Apr 22, 2013)

We are all here for you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hope u find some peace and get some sleep if not come back on here,..best wishes ,..hopefully tomorrow will be better .x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi CM hope your feeling a little better this morning you've certainly been through a rough patch lets hope things will sooner start picking up for you with all your friends in the forum there will always be support there for you and help all along the way xx


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope your head is clearing today and today is a little better than the day before.
Do you have sunshine where you are - if you do open a window and let the fresh air in


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Maytree Respite Centre - Home I'm not sure if you have heard of them, but you might find it helpful to ring. You can only stay once, but they will look at support either way. Sometimes the voluntary sector is a better place to find it.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Morning CM! Hope you did actually manage to go to sleep ok and feel a bit better today ??? Its going to be a sunny day and I hope that helps  Thinking of you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How you doing today kiddo?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

rona said:


> How you doing today kiddo?


My head's still really hurting. But I went out with the girls. I must try and eat today.. but really don't feel hungry, and have this awful taste in my mouth


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> My head's still really hurting. But I went out with the girls. I must try and eat today.. but really don't feel hungry, and have this awful taste in my mouth


Well done for getting out with the girls - you are so much stronger than you know because despite everything you still managed to take your girls out, that is so much more than so many other people could of done.
Try and eat little and often - just a biscuit or 1/2 a piece of toast to keep you going and don't forget to keep your fluids up, plenty of water, juice or tea


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

You are star quality getting out. I sometimes think the day after migraine is worse in some ways because your head is a bit better so you know how c**p you feel. Only thing I could ever eat was marmite toast.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Well done for getting out with the girls - you are so much stronger than you know because despite everything you still managed to take your girls out, that is so much more than so many other people could of done.
> Try and eat little and often - just a biscuit or 1/2 a piece of toast to keep you going and don't forget to keep your fluids up, plenty of water, juice or tea


I don't want them to suffer cos of me  Tying to keep fluids up, but just forget. Support worker as set up a reminder on my mobile


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Keep on keeping on CM . You're doing well!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I don't want them to suffer cos of me  Tying to keep fluids up, but just forget. Support worker as set up a reminder on my mobile


That just proves how amazing you are  looking after your girls 
Great idea to put reminders on your phone, even if you only manage a small amount of squash (or whatever you think you can manage) each time it'll make a big difference.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I don't want them to suffer cos of me  Tying to keep fluids up, but just forget. Support worker as set up a reminder on my mobile


Well done, shows you've got true grit.

Try drinking milk if you can't face food, a lovely cold milk shake would be good in this warm weather too


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Morning CM
Hope your Migraine is finally starting to clear and you appetite is beginning to return and today is a little better for you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How are the three of you today?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope you and your lovely girls are well : )


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Thinking of all 3 of you.










Lots of love xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope today is a bit better for you.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope your feeling even a slight bit better. I've been lucky to find medication that works for me so hope you find something soon. The dogs will keep you going


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

hope your feeling a little better today keep your pecker up xx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh CM! Just been catching up with this thread.

You've shown amazing strength over these past few days. To continue to look after your girls, despite everything you've been though says a lot about you as a person and how much you love the girls.

How are the 3 of you today?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I hope you're feeling better today CM.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope your feeling better today CM, ((((big hugs from here for you and your lovely girls)))).
You are doing really well, keep up the good work, you will get through this, you are very brave, and your lovely girls will help you.
Thinking of you and your girls, take care and look after yourself.xxxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. I slept 12 hours last night. My head really hurt and I was shattered.

I got up and just walked the girls round the block to do their business and went back to bed. Woke up hours later.. took the girls out for an hour.. and went back to bed 

Finally woke up properly at 4 PM.. and took the girls out again. Migraine finally gone. Still really low, but getting through.

Thanks for all your support. Means loads


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sleep can be a great healer - I know when I have a migraine all I want to do is sleep.
Good to hear your migraine has finally gone :thumbup:
And brilliant that you managed to get the girls out a few times, fresh air and a walk is good for both body and spirit 
Don't forget to recognise in yourself how well you are doing - you may be low but you are on your way up, little bit by little bit
How's your appetite today?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've got a warden who comes to check on me once a week she's from the council.

Anyhow she came this morning to find me curled up in a ball shaking and crying  I was in a right mess.

I begged her to phone the local RSPCA to come and get the dogs. I just can't cope anymore. So she phoned them, but they are full, so they gave her the national number. They too are full. I was sobbing my heart out at letting them go, but this isn't fair on them.

She then phoned the crisis team, as she was worried I might do something, but they won't come out and see me without a referral and my s worker is on leave. 

She's going to come out and see me tomorrow. I then took the girls out.. chucking down with rain. Managed to slip down an embankment, now covered in mud, but don't care


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I've got a warden who comes to check on me once a week she's from the council.
> 
> Anyhow she came this morning to find me curled up in a ball shaking and crying  I was in a right mess.
> 
> ...


Oh CM 

Sending you massive hugs, the girls are fine, they understand in they're own way, and they are more than happy to miss and walk here and there if you feel awful.

Do you have a self referal crisis team (we have a phoneline here) or could you ring GP and ask them to refer you?

Alfred hasn't been out today as I am feeling pretty [email protected] too, he understands and is stood staring at me, not moving, they know.

I hope you manage to get some support today, thinking about you! Stay safe


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think getting rid of the girls is a decision down to your illness & one you may rrgret once feeling better. It's disgusting you've asked for help and been so badly let down. I don't how it works but think best to see doctor or go to A&E, you shouldn't be left in crisis because someone is on holiday. Can the girls go to kennels or a friends?


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

Who normally looks after the girls when you are not well? Could they take them and then you can think about rehoming them if you really feel you have to at a slower pace, but you know your decisions now will be clouded by how you feel and in a few weeks you might feel more able to make such a serious decision without feeling pressured by your emotional downwards swing, I am so sorry you are going through a low low at the moment ((((((hugs))))))


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh Cm,
try to be strong and don't make a decision about the girls you are not well and im sure its one you will regret when your feeling better, Im mad with this system whose supposed to be there for you and helping you they are letting you down is there on here near to you to help with the girls, the girls love for you is unconditional they will not mind missing a few walks etc, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry you've been so badly let down. You sound like you need someone physically there to offer practical support as much as emotional and I can't believe it's so hard for you to get it. No-one would expect you to just get on with it if you were physically incapacitated, this shouldn't be any different.

Please don't make any life altering decisions right now that you might regret once you're well. I really hope you get the help you need xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Here's hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm sure there are a number of people who'd take the dogs for some respite care - or they could temporarily stay in kennels - until you were ready to be a little threesome again, don't do anything rash like rehoming them...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I've got a warden who comes to check on me once a week she's from the council.
> 
> Anyhow she came this morning to find me curled up in a ball shaking and crying  I was in a right mess.
> 
> ...


Oh CM  I'm so sorry today is such a bad day for you.
Please don't rush into giving your girls away - we all have good and bad days - and you've had some really good days since getting your girls and those good days and lovely times are worth holding onto.
I think a bad day isn't the day to make this decision but one you should think carefully over on a good day and if it's truly what you want to do then I'm sure the experienced members could help you find a great home for you - but I really hope you don't rush into anything.

I'm pleased to hear someone is coming into see you, but can't believe just because someone is on holiday you don't have access to the full services available to you

Well done for taking the girls out despite the awful weather and how you are feeling - to me that proves what a great owner you are , I've got in from work it's raining and I'm tired so I've not taken my lot out


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Oh CM  

Even on your bad days it sounds as if your flower girls have a lot better lives than a lot of dogs out there that are left 8-9hrs a day and never walked. Please try and hang on to them, i think they are a life line for you. 

Big ((hugs)) thinking of you x


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

CM-have you heard of the Cinnamon Trust? I'm sure they could help-google them and find someone near you. It's a charity set up mainly to help older people I think, but I'm sure they could help you. They arrange volunteer walkers (I'm one) and they can foster dogs as well. Please don't give up, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

CM - don't rush into giving away your girls; you know you've been here before when things have been very bad and then said how pleased you are that you didn't do that when you've been well again.

Try sorting some respite but please try to only make major decisions when you feel well. 

Really, truly hope that you get the support you need very soon.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Can we find out who on here is near you with a view to someone helping you look after your dogs til you feel better?xx


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

Only just seen this thread, CM hope you are ok and feeling better, thinking of you.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Oh Cm I wish I was close and could help. I appreciate that you might feel that you're offering a rubbish life to your dogs but that's not true. They are warm, dry, well fed and loved and walked. You seem to always go the extra mile for them and that works both ways. But if you need help for a while I hope that you can find this for them so you can have a break. It's awful that your social worker can shove on holidays and you don't get any help. 

Wish I could do something. If anyone can, do say. You've so many friends on here


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

oh my thread has been moved from where most people know me to here.. never mind


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> oh my thread has been moved from where most people know me to here.. never mind


Yes, but we're all subscribed so will be directed here, not to worry.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Really hope things get better for you soon CM - I'm no good with words but am thinking of you and the girls at this time x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Dogless said:


> Yes, but we're all subscribed so will be directed here, not to worry.


I don't care anymore.. felt supported in the dog forum by those that know us.. and it involved the girls too, so was dog related. Won't bother anyone anymore. sorry to cause the mods work


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> I don't care anymore.. felt supported in the dog forum by those that know us.. and it involved the girls too, so was dog related. Won't bother anyone anymore. sorry to cause the mods work


CM you're no bother to anyone - if you'd prefer this to be back in the dog section where you feel most comfortable then I'm sure the mos will move it back - not sure why it was moved though??


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Fleur said:


> CM you're no bother to anyone - if you'd prefer this to be back in the dog section where you feel most comfortable then I'm sure the mos will move it back - not sure why it was moved though??


Thanks, but it doesn't matter - thanks everyone for your support x


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks, but it doesn't matter - thanks everyone for your support x


You're welcome - just wish there was something more we could do, but glad you are finding the forum helpful at this time

How are you doing this evening?


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you near me CM? if so I could walk your dogs for you...x


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry I cannot be of more help but I am Thinking of you and the girls and hope you feel some improvement soon X


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh CM I wish I could just give you a huge real life hug. Don't give the girls up, there must be someone who can help look after them for a while but I'm sure they are happy even with less walking etc., rather than go to someone else. Don't feel guilty for them, enjoy the comfort they bring you.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Samaritans | Samaritans

Just in case ...:001_unsure:

Are you ok CM?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Please mods if you could close this I'd be grsateful. Thanks to everyonw for supporting me and caring .. you're lll special peope


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't know why this has been moved, it wasn't doing any harm where it was!

You still get all the support from everyone, everyone is still here for you chick xx


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Typed words feel so empty, I wish there was something I could do... keeping you and your girls in my thoughts. You are doing better than you know. xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I don't care anymore.. felt supported in the dog forum by those that know us.. and it involved the girls too, so was dog related. Won't bother anyone anymore. sorry to cause the mods work


Cloversmum,

Please hang on in there - and please don't make any big decisions about your precious dogs, while you are ill.

You are not a bother - why are so many peoleon here? because they care about you.

So many people are let down by the NHS mental health teams, and you have been through a horrific experience, when they should have been there to help you. You didn't deserve that.

Is there any way you can get to your GP to get an urgent referral? Or phone the crisis team?

You are ill, and you need help - but you can get through this with support. We are here with you.

Do you have family or friends you can call on?

((((((((((((Sending vibes and strength))))))))))))))))))


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

As everyone else has said, you're part of our forum and everyone is here for you and your girls. Please, don't part with your girls, you will get better and they will help you massively on your journey. Remember, every mile begins with a small step.

I know everyone who has posted on this thread really means what they've said, so remember, we're all here for you.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Your girls need you and you need them , hope you get the help you need to get well : )


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I don't care anymore.. felt supported in the dog forum by those that know us.. and it involved the girls too, so was dog related. Won't bother anyone anymore. sorry to cause the mods work


Please be bothers - I'm interested to know how your doing and found the thread easily.

It sounds like you've had one hard day. Is there someone who could take the girls for a few days / a week / as long as it takes?

If I were closer I would be round straight away to come help 

Your not alone CM - There's so so many people on here who care about you and worry about you.

Keep strong x x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

If I was closer I would have looked after them


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

CM can you PM your location? If you live anywhere near me (or I can drive) I will help you look after your girls  

We're all to help and support you. 

All our love,

Candice & The Terrors xxx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Oh CM. I reckon all of us worry about finding ourselves in your shoes and wondering how the hell we'd cope. 

If I was nearer I'd try to help by taking the girls for you, but I'm too far away. 

You don't need to be strong for your girls - they'll be strong for you. The thing about dogs is that they are never judgemental, love unconditionally and live for the day. If you can't take them out, or interact with them for a few days, once you're better they won't care. Whilst your bad they'll have each other. 

If you do something now whilst you're so low, you'll regret it when you're better again. And you will get through this!!

There are millions of worst owners than you. Put yourself first - daisy and Clover would want you to.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Just sending some hugs from astro and I


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry things aren't looking better CM, I don't think you're anywhere near where I live or I'd offer to come & be some support. Please let us know you're OK, lots of us care, please don't forget that x


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

Oh CM, I wish I was close enough to offer some practical help :sad:

I can only echo what everyone else has been saying, please don't get think your girls will be better off away from you.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Cloversmum, I don't know what routes you have gone through to get help but is there any counseling service near you such as the Self Harm Intervention Counselling Service (SHIP)? 

I was referred to them by my doctor and crisis team last year and its really helping me come out of the darkness. I was in a bad way, much as you describe but having someone to talk to every week has brought me back from the edge. 

Please don't stop posting or trying to get help, you are important and special and deserve to be happy..


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

CM stay around, would like to know how your doing, we maybe strangers but do care about you .


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Just sending healing thoughts. Don't think you are a nuisance. You are ill, please keep talking to us all.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Hooray... thank you for moving the thread back, whoever it was :thumbup:


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> Hooray... thank you for moving the thread back, whoever it was :thumbup:


@CM You're more popular than you think.


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope you are feeling better soom CM. Hugs from me and the boys.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh CM.  I haven,t read read all the replies but from what I have read I really don't think today would be the best day to be making such a big decision. The fact that you continue to put the girls first when you're feeling as low as you are shows just how good an owner you are. Clover and Daisy understand in their own way and even as low as you feel atm, you're still a much better owner than they might otherwise get.

Rush into this big a decision and you'll regret it when you're feeling better hun. As others have said, maybe look at putting them into boarding kennels unril you're feeling more yourself ... Or could you not see if a charity could find a foster carer until you're well enough.

Hugs honey. Take care.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Ditto that!

Hang in there Cloversmum, my old mum used to have a saying in dark times which went "It's always darkest before the dawn!" which means: that situations can seem to become progressively worse and things look darker and darker. Just as you reach your lowest ebb, the dawn arrives and in the light of day things don't look so bad.

Don't despair, things will get better. Get your love and cuddles from Clover and Daisy, they are your helpers now, they will support you through the dark night.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Look Cloversmum we're all here for you. We KNOW you're a special person and a wonderful "Mum" to the dogs.

Don't make any decisions at the moment. Wait until you can make your own decisions without that sh1tty illness interfering.

This WILL pass just stay with us.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Clover and Daisy understand and they seem to matter so much to you that getting rid of them might do more damage than help. Surely there is somewhere you can put them a foster carer or even a boarding kennel. 

You're not bothering anyone posting here I'm sure most people just wish they could do more than type a few words.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Glad you're back where you belong  

Take care


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

oh honey, i've only seen this now; can't believe i missed it!

you are a Fantastic owner, and a brilliant person- even from the little we've seen written here... so thats pretty damned awesome! don't make any harsh decisions. not on a day where you've probably been sitting crying to yourself. 
i've been there- just a few months ago i was thinking i should just rehome all my pets because they'd be better off without me- poppet could go to an active country place, kuki could be a city dog and kitty to an older village couple- a lot better than a 22yr old who can't even manage to get out of her jammies to take them a walk without weeping in a ball for a bit.

but they wouldn't be better off- they wouldn't have their mommy. they love me more than anything in the world, and i them; the little ways dogs help us through the bad days just prove how loyal and loving they are- and your girls will be the Exact same. i'm sure when you're sitting there at your lowest you've glanced over at one of them and smiled for a second, or one of them has curled up beside you to make sure you're ok... they don't want to be without you- you're their mommy!


look after yourself and let them help. they can go without walks if you can't take them- as long as they have you getting better they wont care about a few missed walks!


you know that each and every member here wants you and the girlies to stay- and even those of us who you don't even really know have pm boxes sitting there in case they're needed! Xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So sorry you are having such a hard time and not getting the professional support that you need. We are all her for you CM so your not alone. Glad they have moved the thread back and hope it makes it easier for you now. But dont worry we would have found you even if they hadnt.

Big hugs to you and the girls, thinking of you all.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Please don't part with your dogs, especially at a time when you're not feeling so well. They won't miss walks for a bit, if you can't manage it, and they'll be there for you to hug and they'll hug you back. If I lived nearer, I'd walk them for you. Think about getting in touch with The Cinnamon trust, they'll be able to help with your girls. 

Don't pull away from here either, we are here for you coz we care. Yes, we might be strangers in the real world, but we've built up a community here that supports each other. If you want to pm me, I'm a good listener. There are lots of others on here who want to help and support you, so never feel that you're on your own. If you start to feel like that, just come on here, or pm someone.


----------



## Carastara (Dec 18, 2012)

CM please don't rehome your girls while you're poorly, I suspect that when you are better to will feel very differently. Your pups love you unconditionally and a few missed walks won't change that, they'll always be happiest with you, their mummy. I'm sure you've said in the past that the girls being you comfort so I suspect if you parted with them it could have an adverse effect on your health. From your posts we can all see that you're a wonderful dog owner and that you always put your dogs' happiness and wellbeing first, so please try not to worry they are happy and healthy! I have some really bad days when I'm unable to give Cara much of a walk due to severe asthma, but she understands, she knows when I'm poorly and accepts just having toilet stops and maybe a quick game of fetch on the local field and believe me when I say if I tried to do that when I'm well she'd constantly be asking to go out and would protest by being a right naughty little madame!

You may not feel it right now but you must be very strong to have been through all that you have and keep on trying, and it's awful that the urgent care teams haven't been there to back you up. You shouldn't have to fight to get the help you need. Its hard, but please have faith that things can and will get better. A few years ago I suffered from major depression, I self harmed and thought about taking my life. At the time I couldn't ever imagine things getting better, I had no idea how to get past the dark gaping chasm before me, but they did and I was able to come off my antidepressants and go back to enjoying life. Your time will come and you will get through this but for now just try to take easy and don't be so hard on yourself. You've got a lot of support here, and like many of the other posters I'm more than happy to offer a friendly ear if you need someone to talk to. Please keep posting and let us know how you are. Take care x

_Posted from Petforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Firstly thanks to whoever moved this back. means a lot  

I'm not re homing the girls, not when I'm ill. It's 4:30 am and I haven't slept.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Wonder if it's safe to go for a walk at 5:15 am? It's light, the girls are up and it will be quiet... just go on the farmers fields


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> Wonder if it's safe to go for a walk at 5:15 am? It's light, the girls are up and it will be quiet... just go on the farmers fields


Why not?  I always used to and found it to be one of my favourite times to walk because there was no one else around x


----------



## Kicksforkills (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's hoping you feel better soon.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Firstly thanks to whoever moved this back. means a lot
> 
> I'm not re homing the girls, not when I'm ill. It's 4:30 am and I haven't slept.


Oh honey! You know you've made the right decision. :yesnod: You need the girls as much as they need you.

I'm glad they moved the thread back to where you feel comfortable, but we really would have found you  Half the members on Dog Chat moved up to Health just for you 



cloversmum said:


> Wonder if it's safe to go for a walk at 5:15 am? It's light, the girls are up and it will be quiet... just go on the farmers fields


I can't see why it wouldn't be safe. Most people would still be inn bed, and it's not like you're walking in the dark.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Hope you had a good walk CM, early walks are fabulous .


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have on idea how I missed this till now. I'm sorry.

Sorry youare feeling so bad. Please keep your girls close to you and you ca help each other.
I hope youwill be be better soon. Try to keep positive, you will come out of the dark tunnel soon

Hugs toyou


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wishing you well for the future.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi Cm..Did you venture out?

Glad you got through the night but now perhaps you need some rest...even if it doesnt amount to sleep. 

I'm also glad you made the decision not to let your dogs go. Any serious health problems affecting the brain affect the emotions and abiltiy to think logically about major decisions during such flare ups. This is a normal reaction and may cause you to fret UNNECESSARILY in a major way over your dogs. They will be fine. THEY NEED YOU more than they need a regular walk at the moment. Whats more, Although I dont know you, I am pretty sure you need them? 

You are not alone here...although in no way wishing to minimise how you are feeling, there are many people on PF who are here but for the grace of God/Dog and are living proof that you can get through this horrible episode. 

Perhaps now your thread had an airing on General you will have made a few more PF friends ? I do hope so...


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

glad you made the right descion to keep your dogs,they will help you get through this 
big hugs from Meg and Mollie


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Hope you got out for your walk, CM. it's lovely first thing in the morning. Hope you're feeling a bit stronger today. 

Hang on in there - you'll get though this.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi CM.

Whether or not you ventured out for a walk with your girls, I hope you are in a little more peaceful place right now.

Here I am in dog chat, never having had a dog for years and years, so perhaps it is no bad thing that your thread was moved for a while.

You have many many people behind you and sending you vibes. Hang on in there.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping you did your walk and it was as magical as some of the early morning walks I've been on.

Glad to see you are keeping your girls, they love you, that's obvious from your pictures and you know that deep down


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Ditto that Rona, I love taking my dog out early, very early! How are you feeling now CM? I think you can see by the very numbers of replies you have how much support we can offer you. I love this forum-everyone is so willing to help-even 'virtual' help is good when you're feeling too low to look after yourself xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Hope you and your lovely girls managed to get out for a walk.
Hope you are feeling a bit stronger this morning CM, so pleased you decided to keep your lovely girls with you, they will help you get through this .
Try to keep positive and take care, remember everyone on PF is always here for you.xxxx


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi CM, Im hoping you decided to have an early morning walk...  and with a bit of luck the fresh air will make you come home and have a snooze on the sofa for a little while!! Definitely dont give up the girls, you need them as much as they need you... you are family. 
Hope if you can get a bit of snoozes in you'll feel a bit better. Lots of love. 
Marion and Toby x x


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I hope today is a better day, we all really care about you, take care, I'm thinking of you xxx


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi CM ~ I hope that you will feel better soon, and your girls are so important to you and they give you unconditional love. Many people don't understand mental illness, but you have lots of friends here on PF. I hope that you are getting the help and support which you need from your local CMHT, as due to cuts there are lots of negative things happening in mental health all across the country. Take care, and please hold on to what is good. If you need meds then take them, as they can make such a huge difference to how you feel.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. I fell a sleep on the settee for an hour after our walk. Got a blinding headache, tired I think


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Cinnamon Trust I would contact them if you ever need someone to walk your dogs they have people who will do that for you if that helps you.
They are very good too its not just for older people who cant leave the house its for anyone no matter what the age
I am so pleased you are keeping your fluffs and I hope you can get the help that you need soon
We may not know you in the real world but rest assured we are all here for you on the forum 
hugs to you and your little girls


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. I fell a sleep on the settee for an hour after our walk. Got a blinding headache, tired I think


Not surprised you've got a blinding headache. It's stressful times. But glad you got a little sleep.

Do make sure you drink and try to eat a little, in case you are low sugar.

Take care.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

That fresh air is good stuff!!  Especially nice and early in the morning when its quiet. Take care to drink enough water as the headache might be as you're dehydrated... plus having only a little sleep wont help! Have a restful day if you can, you will get through this


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you mnaged to get out for a walk, sorry to hear you have a headache again though, and hope it goes soon.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

It's good you can get some sleep even at odd times. I'm a great fan of drinking plenty. The other thing if you can manage to eat a bit is a banana. As well as natural sugars for energy, bananas contain tryptophan which helps lift mood and B vitamins that calm the nervous system.
Hugs for you and your girls.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Glad you managed a little sleep, sorry about your headache though. 

Today is another day, we're here if you need us so please remember that, because as sure as eggs are eggs, we will be thinking of you and hoping you have a much better day today.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep these messages of support coming guys, means so so much to CM. I know she appreciates them all very much. What we need are some nice positive thoughts for her and lots of encouragement we need her back to top form. CM you have been doing so well as of late and I take my hat off to you, you have so many here that will listen to you and try to help. 

Now you report back when you have done as I told you . Keep your chin up and give those puppies some good cwtches xxxxxxxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

tashi said:


> Keep these messages of support coming guys, means so so much to CM. I know she appreciates them all very much. What we need are some nice positive thoughts for her and lots of encouragement we need her back to top form. CM you have been doing so well as of late and I take my hat off to you, you have so many here that will listen to you and try to help.
> 
> Now you report back when you have done as I told you . Keep your chin up and give those puppies some good cwtches xxxxxxxx


I had a cup of warm milk and half a slice of toast.. going to lay down down with the girls


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

If I was closer I would offer to walk the girls or foster one or both of them for you. Is there anyone in your area who can help practically with the girls? Or help you with getting some food in etc? I know from when I was at my lowest. I couldnt face simple things like even getting dressed or having a shower, making any food etc. It was so hard and I felt like I was the only one feeling that way. The practical help can make such a difference and allow you to just rest. xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cloversmum said:


> I had a cup of warm milk and half a slice of toast.. going to lay down down with the girls


Small steps honey, lead to bigger ones onto giant leaps xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so glad you were complimented today on your pair, they are lovely and it's a true tribute to you being a great owner and doggy parent to them. Dogs are hugely resilient creatures, far more than we give them credit for I think.

I have no idea if this would help or not since I'm conscious that often when I say I've been through ivf, there is always someone who says they know someone who had a friend whom it worked for... and yet I do not... who are these mystery people?! However.... at the risk of being that person, can I tell you that my mum is bipolar? She's been through rough times, sectioned several times when I was a child but is now much better. It's taken vast amounts of kicking healthcare workers, more so in the 70's when she was at her lowest and the answer to all things was valium which she became addicted to. She finally was able to take a small part-time job from which she has now retired helping with a shop mobility scheme and we're hugely proud of her. She does get dark days but she's helped me to hope with my depression. I cannot imagine how you must feel, it's so personal but I hope that hearing about my mum gives you some comfort. She says that Molly helps her too and we often visit when she's low as my dog loves nothing more than giving licks and cuddles. 

Take care lovely lady x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

idobelieveinfairies said:


> If I was closer I would offer to walk the girls or foster one or both of them for you. Is there anyone in your area who can help practically with the girls? Or help you with getting some food in etc? I know from when I was at my lowest. I couldnt face simple things like even getting dressed or having a shower, making any food etc. It was so hard and I felt like I was the only one feeling that way. The practical help can make such a difference and allow you to just rest. xxx


That's what it's been like for over two weeks now. Could hardly move at the weekend. Not been eating cos haven't the energy, and when I do eat now I'm sick 

Horrible, sorry you've suffered too x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> I am so glad you were complimented today on your pair, they are lovely and it's a true tribute to you being a great owner and doggy parent to them. Dogs are hugely resilient creatures, far more than we give them credit for I think.
> 
> I have no idea if this would help or not since I'm conscious that often when I say I've been through ivf, there is always someone who says they know someone who had a friend whom it worked for... and yet I do not... who are these mystery people?! However.... at the risk of being that person, can I tell you that my mum is bipolar? She's been through rough times, sectioned several times when I was a child but is now much better. It's taken vast amounts of kicking healthcare workers, more so in the 70's when she was at her lowest and the answer to all things was valium which she became addicted to. She finally was able to take a small part-time job from which she has now retired helping with a shop mobility scheme and we're hugely proud of her. She does get dark days but she's helped me to hope with my depression. I cannot imagine how you must feel, it's so personal but I hope that hearing about my mum gives you some comfort. She says that Molly helps her too and we often visit when she's low as my dog loves nothing more than giving licks and cuddles.
> 
> Take care lovely lady x


Sorry you're mum has Bipolar too . .. horrible illness. I was on Valium in the 90's worked well for me, but did weird stuff to my blood, so had to come off it  Nothing has worked since. In and out of hospital, and never fully well in between.

It's so scary cos you feel so low, and feel no one can reach you. Thanks for sharing, it has helped


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Sending you and your girls special get well thoughts, your dogs look so sweet and I know having a dog helps so much.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm glad you've managed something to eat - just pick at little bits here and there, whatever you fancy, anything is better than nothing.

I saw your thread about you being complimenting on the girls behaviour - hopefully that gave you a little lift. Just goes to show what a great job you do with those dogs 

There are loads of people here who care about you - remember you are never on your own, although we can't be there in person, we're most certainly still here. Keep talking to us xx


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

CM you are talking on here and that is a positive. I found a forum that I felt "safe" with and talked a lot on there. I believe it saved me at my lowest. I just wish I had some magic words to make you feel better or to raise your spirits a bit but it just isnt that easy. Take it slowly, take every hour as it comes and set yourself a little challenge each day. Ie go for a walk, get a shower, make a meal .......... they will seem hard when at your worst, but try to make yourself. You will feel you have achieved something. xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just tried more toast and was sick.. now it's horrible in my throat


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

idobelieveinfairies said:


> CM you are talking on here and that is a positive. I found a forum that I felt "safe" with and talked a lot on there. I believe it saved me at my lowest. I just wish I had some magic words to make you feel better or to raise your spirits a bit but it just isnt that easy. Take it slowly, take every hour as it comes and set yourself a little challenge each day. Ie go for a walk, get a shower, make a meal .......... they will seem hard when at your worst, but try to make yourself. You will feel you have achieved something. xxx


I said to Tashi this afternoon this place is keeping me going right now and it is. I'm so grateful to you all


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

OK, don't panic, have you a little bit of fruit in the house? A banana? Don't panic if you haven't, can you make a cup of tea perhaps? 

See, we are here.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Just tried more toast and was sick.. now it's horrible in my throat


Do you like milkshakes? There is something called Complan, it comes in loads of different flavours (very tasty, sweet and savoury ones!) - it's a powder you mix with milk, makes a liquid meal - lots of calories and nutrients, but not too heavy on your stomach, and very simple to make. Maybe have a look at that


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Do you like milkshakes? There is something called Complan, it comes in loads of different flavours (very tasty, sweet and savoury ones!) - it's a powder you mix with milk, makes a liquid meal - lots of calories and nutrients, but not too heavy on your stomach, and very simple to make. Maybe have a look at that


Tashi mentioned them this afternoon  Going to try and go to the chemist tomorrow


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

Thats a good idea. You feel sick and not hungry yet the weakness from not eating will add to your feeling low. It is a catch 22 situation and altho you know eating will help a little, actually forcing food down is not easy at all when you dont want it. Dry biscuits might help too to give you a little energy. Just remember to be kind to yourself. You didnt ask to be ill. Your girls love you to bits, they dont care about the things that dont matter. You love them and they know that. Dont do anything that isnt essential in the house and get as much rest as you can. xxx


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

idobelieveinfairies said:


> Dry biscuits might help too to give you a little energy.


I don't know much about bipolar but I do know a little about stomach problems. Ritz Crackers do the business for me when I'm off everything else. I know I'm feeling better when I trough a whole box.


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you have any fruit squash in? When I had horrible morning sickness the only thing that helped me was hot fruit squash, sipped slowly. My midwife said it's good because you're getting fluid and sugar but it's pretty gentle on your stomach, if that helps? xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Tashi mentioned them this afternoon  Going to try and go to the chemist tomorrow


Ditto the Complan. It has the right nutrients to keep you going in a shake form.

My nan for medical purposes relied on it for quite a few months.

Really great to see you online CM  x x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

A cup of warm milk at bedtime can help you get to sleep. And of course a doogy cudddle will too, don't they always.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi CM, I agree with Complan as a good way to go .... and have a bit of a strange one to add, I always used to eat toffees if I was unable to keep food down. I guess the combination of salt and sugar used to settle my stomach and then I'd wait until my tum rumbled and then I could eat properly again... might be fun to try  Just dont let the flower girls near them.
I hope you manage to sleep a little more tonight


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hope you manage a little sleep tonight, but if you go out early again tomorrow....get us some more pictures


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cm,
a pinch of powered ginger in warm water ,sipped is good for nausea
also i used to suck hard peppermint sweets too
one time when i hadnt been eating for a long time , i had lost the will to chew a friend made me go to his family meal out, it stared off as the worse experience i could imagine but i willed my self to eat ,it was a spicey curry and it was like i just couldnt remember how to chew but the spices seemed to calm my stomach and lift my spirits at the same time, great nite after all  take your time ,you have a lot of friends on here , i hope your re feeling better soon.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Baby girl, never, EVER worry, for a start right?

I've been sectioned and nuts more times than soft mick (and he's been sectioned 95 last count).

Those critters will get you through when no one else can; you'll be surprised what you can come through - been sectioned and a mental illness is nothing to ever be ashamed about - be bl**dy proud you come through it each time; I hope you know how strong that makes you.

Trust in what you've been through before, trust in yourself in situations where you feel helpless and believe you'll come through it; I know we haven't spoken much on Eros or this account and I'll never say I know what you're going through because only you does, but keep strong, and rely on those you know and trust and much, MUCH love.

Take the help YOU need, you know yourself better than anyone.

and I haven't done this since I came back but just for you

Em xxxxxx

 (stay strong)


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Flamingoes said:


> Baby girl, never, EVER worry, for a start right?
> 
> I've been sectioned and nuts more times than soft mick (and he's been sectioned 95 last count).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM

Just checked in to see how you are.

Regarding the eating; give up meals for a couple of days in favour of grazing. Instead of a whole mug of Complan (great suggestion, Complan is good) just have a sip or two, leave it and then another sip 10/15 minutes later. Easy does it.

Hug the Flower Girls lots! I know you know that but give them a hug from us too. SO VERY GLAD YOU HAVE THEM!

Cheers from Oz.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Thank you so much


Keep your chin up angel, us weordos' are tougher than we're given credit for, I've upmost faith in you and all my love and I'll stay logged on all night so you aren't alone cause omg that's the worst thing for me when I'm poorly xxxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi CM, 

I do hope that you can get some rest tonight with the girls. 

Don't ask too much of your tummy. Complan is a great idea - very nourishing. If not, milkshakes or hot chocolate. Try sucking peppermints (calms a dodgy tummy). Also how about munching a digestive biscuit?

Little and often. 

Peppermint tea can help calm a tummy too.

Small steps CM - we are here to walk the walk with you. 

Take care. XX


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've taken my meds and feeling woozy, so this might not make sense.

But I just want to say a big massive thank you to each of you. You're support has been amazing, and it means so much. I am totally overwhelmed and moved.. thank you


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I've taken my meds and feeling woozy, so this might not make sense.
> 
> But I just want to say a big massive thank you to each of you. You're support has been amazing, and it means so much. I am totally overwhelmed and moved.. thank you


Stay strong. XX


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cloversmum said:


> I've taken my meds and feeling woozy, so this might not make sense.
> 
> But I just want to say a big massive thank you to each of you. You're support has been amazing, and it means so much. I am totally overwhelmed and moved.. thank you


All made total sense, keep it up think we are heading in baby steps to the right direction. You are doing just fine, ginger biscuits in small amounts too settle the stomach.

Keep safe CM you know where to find me, although I have been running training classes tonight xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

I've been following thi thread but didn't know what to say as others had said it for me. We're all here for you. You can get through this, we'll see you through. hang in there.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Just wishing you a peaceful night. Don't want to go on about nourishment but weirdly slimfast is nearly as nourishing as complan. Just depends what suits you.
Oh blow it I just did.
You put us all to shame with your inner strength. Many people go through their whole life without having to fight as you have.


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I've taken my meds and feeling woozy, so this might not make sense.
> 
> But I just want to say a big massive thank you to each of you. You're support has been amazing, and it means so much. I am totally overwhelmed and moved.. thank you


Don't fight against it then just get some sleep whilst you can, just relax cause we're all here and on your side babe xxxx


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Stay strong CM, Sending a hug for you, and give your special girls an extra hug from me x


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey CM 

I hope youre doing well tonight, just thought Id say you're not alone. My mind is on another planet atm and I am all over the place (as usual, Im GREAT! I cant stand ANYMORE! Oh wait...now I'm great! OH GOD! EVERYTHING IS AWFUL!...and on and on...plus lots of crying!) nothing worse than feeling alone when youre so low, so just to say you're not alone, I'm always about and if youre near me (or a little further a field), I'll help you out with the dogs in anyway I can.

Candice xxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all . Not much sleep again deposit taking 2 sleepers and some diazpam + my normal meds


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all . Not much sleep again deposit taking 2 sleepers and some diazpam + my normal meds


Morning Cloversmum

Sorry you didn't sleep well. 

Try not to worry about or dwell on the lack of sleep and hopefully you can get an hours or twos kip in this morning. 

Concentrate on resting :smile:

Hope you have a pretty good day and your weathers better than here. I, now off into another monsoon for a early morning walk. Millie will be peeved lol :

Milliepoochie x x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Just i from a walk - raining again. Soggy me and soggy dogs


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning CM; pleased that you managed to get out for a walk with the girls. Perhaps try and rest today whilst they're tired too after their walk.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> Just i from a walk - raining again. Soggy me and soggy dogs


Morning 

Seems like it's raining everywhere. There's going to be a lot of soggy PF dog owners today I think 

Wondering where to take my old boy today to avoid the mud!!


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi CM, just checking in xxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning CM.

Glad you got out for a walk with your girls, even it was a soggy one.

Now it's time to cosy up for a while inside.

I hope today is a bit better for you.

Small steps forward will take you down the right road. 

Take care. XX


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hi de hi campers, morning to you all. Good to see you have been out with the dogs this morning, I used to love walking in the rain (not so much anymore) but when I was down the rain felt a bit like a companion enveloping me and keeping me close  yes I am daft :crazy: 

Seriously though take time to sit and brush those fur babies of yours today total relax, get yourself nice and warm on a nice comfortable sofa and try to chillax. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Thinking of you CM. Hope you take a step forwards today.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Morning CM, good to hear you have been out with your lovely girls.
Hope you have a better day today and are feeling stronger, try to eat something today, ginger is good for upset stomachs, agree that Complan is also very good, just try small amounts at a time.
Take care and remember everyone on here is always here for you.
((((((Big hugs for you and your girls)))))) Stay strong.xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

CM, hopefully you are quiet because you are dozing, listening to the Beach Boys :001_smile:, I am reminding you that when you have to have a cup of not too strong coffee and how about a little bit of scrambled egg this morning, if you can't face that try a couple of ginger biscuits, some nice stem ginger ones would be good.

I am off out for a couple of hours now on the lookout for a fancy dress costume, I think I am going to go as Shrek as I am a bit soppy, bit daft and definitely big! :001_smile:

Keep your chin up xx


----------



## diefenbaker (Jan 15, 2011)

tashi said:


> listening to the Beach Boys :001_smile:,


Easy. We're trying to help CM feel better :nono:


----------



## idobelieveinfairies (Jul 31, 2012)

Been thinking about you a lot last night. Wishing i could reach out and help you more than just talking on here. I know how much one person who understood would of meant to me in person when i was at my lowest. Nobody around me understood. They tried but they couldnt really understand as they hadnt been there. It was very lonely. You have a lot of good friends you have yet to meet on here and that is so heartwarming. You are doing so so well already just reaching out on here. Sorry you didnt have a great night, the meds dont help for that. I am still on meds and still dont sleep well. The pattern of awake asleep awake asleep drives me mad!! You have achieved something already this morning by taking the girls out so well done. Fresh air will do you good too. Now you can rest knowing they have been walked and you can just focus on you and rest. Big hugs CM. Do you have someone you can use as a text buddy? I had one when I was bad. It just meant that I had someone I could text at any moment if I was struggling and they would always be there to answer me within say half an hour without my having to get on the computre. It might be helpful for you, if you have someone who could do that? xx


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I've only just seen this thread!!

I'm so sorry that you are going through such a low period, hun. You really are quite an amazing woman and deserve happiness and wellbeing.

I'm sure you don't realize it now but you are such a strong, wonderful and hugely respected woman.

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Another one just checking in CM. Nothing much to add that hasn't already been said really.

Thinking of you.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone else has already said much better things than I could and given you great advice. You're very cared about on here, keep posting if it's helping you  Thinking of you xx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How's your day going CM? Hope it's better than mine.... forgot my stop-watch for training this morning, lost a favourite ear-ring, stepped in a lovely warm cow-pat and it came over the top of my boot, socks changed after a foot wash - and it's still only lunch time!


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a good day at all, even my recent standards. Didn't sleep well again last night despite loads of medication.

My warden (she works for the council not health) popped in and said I looked awful. Took me to the chemist to buy some build up drinks. The chemist know me as they deliver my medication said I looked very pale and drawn. I've had one of those drinks.

Daisy howled when I left them, as I didn't have time to do the usual calm routine 

I smell my house smells, not opened the blinds. I need to walk the girls. I'm tired and overwhelmed


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Not a good day at all, even my recent standards. Didn't sleep well again last night despite loads of medication.
> 
> My warden (she works for the council not health) popped in and said I looked awful. Took me to the chemist to buy some build up drinks. The chemist know me as they deliver my medication said I looked very pale and drawn. I've had one of those drinks.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry I've only just seen this thread.

Sorry you've had another shocking night's sleep, but well done for getting to the chemist and even bigger well done for managing to get a build up drink down you.

Keep posting on here, we're all behind you x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Not a good day at all, even my recent standards. Didn't sleep well again last night despite loads of medication.
> 
> My warden (she works for the council not health) popped in and said I looked awful. Took me to the chemist to buy some build up drinks. The chemist know me as they deliver my medication said I looked very pale and drawn. I've had one of those drinks.
> 
> ...


I hope that you can keep some build up drink down. That will give you a little energy and help a bit. Little and often will give you some fuel to get through.

Perhaps wipe your face and neck over to refresh yourself. Your lovely girls won't care how fragrant or not you are, but a splash over may make you feel better.

Could you open a window a little too? let some air in? Hear the sounds outside.

You are strong. Keep on fighting. Could your GP help with that referral?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

Stay strong cm. We're still here for you. We my be strangers to each other but we can club together to support members.


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

diefenbaker said:


> Easy. We're trying to help CM feel better :nono:


Hey! None of that! 

:lol: me and Dad are Beach Boy nuts...


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

CM I know you don't know me at all so i hope this isn't inappropriate but i just read all of this thread and couldn't not say anything. i've been in dark places before where it felt like noone could ever reach me or understand me and everything in the whole world seems pointless. i know just how lonely it can be yet the energy/motivation that would be required to deal with people is too hard.

nothing lasts forever. nothing. my therapist did a lot of work with me on just sitting through and coping with the horrid times until you can see the light on the other side.that's not to say it's easy or i'm good at it, far from it, but always hold on to the fact that things can, do and will change. in the meantime be super gentle with yourself and be proud of every little tiny thing you do because everything is an achievement when it's all so hard to do. i'm thinking of you x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry you are not feeling great at all today CM. We are all here for you, so dont bottle everything up, try to talk about how you are feeling, sometimes it can really help.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

given myself I've got two hours to clean my house, walk the dogs, and shower.Need motivation


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey theere.

The fresh air when you walk the dogs will help you. Have you got any mints or anything to suck?

And a shower will refresh you too, a will freshening up the house.

Concentrate on the little steps.

XX


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just do what you can and what you feel able to do. If you manage it within the two hours - great, if not, that's no biggie! Tomorrow's another day and my house-work can always last until tomorrow. Do what you can when you feel like it and don't worry about what you're not doing, stay positive on what you HAVE done. 

We're still here.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

cloversmum said:


> given myself I've got two hours to clean my house, walk the dogs, and shower.Need motivation


Good on you clovers Mum, the motivation is, and the actual getting going is usually the hardest part, once you actually get going in my experience anyway its usually not so bad.If you find all of it is too much, then just do what you can you have still achieved something so dont overdo it first off.


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> given myself I've got two hours to clean my house, walk the dogs, and shower.Need motivation


You're doing really well cloversmum, if you manage to get all that done then awesome but if you only manage a shower then that's a big achievement too. Try break everything down into small chunks and take your time


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there CM.

I hope you managed to get out with the dogs this afternoon, and did some of the other stuff you planned.

Have some snuggly time with your girls tonight, and relax a bit. 

Hope you get some proper sleep tonight.

X


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there CM, just arrived home after work and wondered how you were faring? I see lots of us had the same idea! Good that you are setting yourself goals to get stuff done, but I am concerned that you are giving yourself too much to achieve in a short time. You could set yourself up to fail if you take on too much :001_unsure: Perhaps think of one thing you want to do and then if you have the energy to do something else then fine, go ahead and do it, but be careful not to stretch yourself too much..:mellow:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just popping in to say goodnight CM. I hope you get some sleep tonight, but if not don't worry, you can catch up in the day. 
Just a thought here. When I'm having a bad time and can't sleep, I play games on the computer.If you haven't got any, there are lots of sites that do free hour trials.It's amazing how quickly the time passes when you're playing a silly game!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Hope you manage to get a restful nights sleep tonight CM - but if you can't drift off, don't lay there and worry - get up for a little while, maybe have a hot milk if you can manage it, and then head back to bed when you're feeling drowsy. 

Keeping talking to us, I think there is almost always someone on here, so remember you always have someone to talk to xx


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM,

Well done for getting to the pharmacy. Thoroughly agree with the tiny goals thing. Bully yourself into thinking you need to do a pile of stuff and you're just setting yourself up for a self-administered hiding when you can't do it all. Pick a simple thing and do it not a chunk of stuff.

Keep hanging in there. It's UGLY BUT IT WILL PASS!!

Chin up, mate.


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi CM, well done for getting out on a walk this morning in the rain!! Hope you managed to have a bit of a lick round and you feel a bit better in yourself... Sleep will probably happen soon, I find if Im over tired its harder to sleep, at some point it'll catch up with you and you just will!!   
I'll check in a bit later to see how you are doing, take care of you x x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hope u well , relaxed or sleeping soundly , x


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Not a good day at all, even my recent standards. Didn't sleep well again last night despite loads of medication.
> 
> My warden (she works for the council not health) popped in and said I looked awful. Took me to the chemist to buy some build up drinks. The chemist know me as they deliver my medication said I looked very pale and drawn. I've had one of those drinks.
> 
> ...


Christ...relax lass.

When I'm stressed taking care of myself is the first thing that goes out out of thw window because you focus on what is in in your head...okay, don't shower a few days, don't wash your hair - DO WHAT YOU and i underline do need to do....and love again x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Morning CM; hope today's a better one x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope you are feeling a bit better today, and that today is good for you, and that you manage to get out with your lovely girls.
Don't try to do too much , just do what you feel comfortable with, perhaps one task a day would be good for a start.
Give your girls a big cuddle from me, and take care of yourself, remember you have lots of friends on PF, and we all are always here for you when you need to talk.
((((((big hugs for you and your girls.))))))


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Good morning CM and girls! Finally a dry and bright day (here at least!) - hope you manage a non-soggy walk today  How did you sleep?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good morning.

No rain here, hope it si the same for you, and you can have a nice walk out with the girls.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I got 4 hours sleep last night, so slightly better. Been out with the girls for an hour. 

Need to shower and stuff .


----------



## Picklelily (Jan 2, 2013)

Hello Cloversmum I thought I would pop on and say hi how are you doing?

A special hello to Pupcakes who is obviously also feeling awful atm.

Its sunny today so hopefully we will all get a decent walk with our dogs.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2013)

Glad you slept a bit better.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I got 4 hours sleep last night, so slightly better. Been out with the girls for an hour.
> 
> Need to shower and stuff .


Glad you managed to get some sleep 

Well done for getting out with the girls for an hour - More than Millie had this morning 

Hope you have a slightly better day today and you feel better once your showered and sorted


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

CM you are doing really well. Keep sticking with it all, and coming on here if it helps. We are all willing you to get beter and are prepared to stick with you to help you through it, no matter how long it takes x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I got 4 hours sleep last night, so slightly better. Been out with the girls for an hour.
> 
> Need to shower and stuff .


That sounds promising 

Hope your day has been a little better today.

How are you going with the eating thing?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad you got a bit more sleep last night CM and have been out with the girls, hoping this is the start of better things for you now x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Slightly better today. Still exhausted. But have managed to keep the build up drinks down. 

Worker still not been in touch


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Slightly better today. Still exhausted. But have managed to keep the build up drinks down.
> 
> Worker still not been in touch


So pleased to hear today has been a little bit better - hang on in there, you're doing so well


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi CL, good news nutrition wise,..shame about your s worker though,...never mind eh...if chatting on here helps then do that , do keep in touch over the weekend, big hugs to u and puppies, sorry i call all dogs that ,they seem to like it


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi C M ~ you are doing so well and it does take it out of you when you feel so low, but you are trying your best and that is all that you can do. If your Worker doesn't get in touch, and you need Professional support, then ring him/her. Keep cuddling your girls, and don't give up! You have lots of friends here on P F and lots of support from people who genuinely care about you ~ here are some big healing hugs from me and my gang ((((C M))))


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi CM, glad to hear that you've managed to keep the drinks down. Well done for taking your girls out for an hour, that's more than Jet got today!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, glad to hear you are feeling a little better today and that you are keeping drinks down and have been out with your lovely girls.
hope today is a good one for you, keep strong and thinking positive, we are all here for you and your girls.
Take care.xxxx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi there CM, hope you got some sleep and you're feeling a bit better today.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

not sure if this will come out right 

...............#
hi


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a good day today at all  

Really want to get out somewhere with the girls, but dunno if it's too hot (16 C and sunny) and nowhere to go without transport.

Keep crying


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I wish you were feeling better. Its hard I know 

Maybe go for a short walk just to get you out.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry you are feeling low again CM, if its too hot is there somewhere near you could go maybe a park with shaded trees or something if its too hot to take the girls for a long walk. It may do you good and give you some motivation just to sit outside for awhile and get some fresh air rather then by trapped inside alone, if you have somewhere like this near by.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

CM, if it's 16' it's not too hot. A little gentle stroll will you and your lovely girlies good xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, if u can take a drink for u and the girls and sit under a shady tree, take some pics and have a little picnic too, a notepad for u thoughts and doodles, try to get it all out and end on a positive thought /image x


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm sorry it's another bad day 

I agree with the others, if you can manage to take yourself out for a little wander around the block with the girls, just to get some fresh air it might help. If you just feel like you need to hide away for a bit and cry, though, no-one's going to judge you for it xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Just saying Hi and hoping you have a quiet peaceful time tonight.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Just got home from work and see you have not felt very good today. Have there been any bright moments in the day? How did you spend your day? x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I know what you mean about the heat, but a bit of fresh air will do you good. Maybe tomorrow? 
Hope you get a better nights sleep tonight.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Cosy on up together for the night, and hopefully you will get some good quality sleep.

Tomorrow is another day, and you can go out for some fresh air with your lovelies.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM

Just checking to see how you're feeling. Sorry it's been a rough one. Hope tomorrow feels better.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

sending you best wishes, take it easy but take it , i think woody gutherie said that-great writer ,bob dylan was a fan of his,..go easy on yourself , x


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Mornin' CM, hope you're feeling better today. Did you manage to get any sleep? If not, you can veg out infront of the telly with your girls, that's what Sundays are for  
Try and get a walk first though,if you can,get a bit of fresh air.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, hope u and girls doing well x


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

CM is in hospital getting reassessed. I can't give any more info ATM


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I truly feel so sad to hear this  I have read posts from the lovely lady but could not find the right words at the time....everyone was saying what I wanted to say anyway and I didnt want to sound "parrot" fashioned...if you know what I mean..... but as a person who has had to deal with depression from a child (my Mother) I do understand what has happened..... My Mother and most of her children has had to cope with clinical depression over quite some years, and when I saw some lovely uplifting posts from her over last couple of days I prayed so hard she would be ok, but sadly she has indeed gone through the extreme "High feeling to Extreme Low feeling".... with no in between .... this is the most serious form of depression, all I can say is I really do hope and pray she receives the utmost care she truly deserves!....love her!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Awwww *CM* ((((hugs))) horrible that you're in hospital but I'm glad you're getting the help you need & deserve xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Get well real soon CM - we all miss you!


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hurry back home CM, but try to accept the treatment and get well soon :mellow:


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you metaldog for letting us know that C M is in hospital now. I am thinking of her and her two little girl dogs as well, and I am sending her some safe hugs and love tonight xxx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Silver Jill said:


> Thank you metaldog for letting us know that C M is in hospital now. I am thinking of her and her two little girl dogs as well, and I am sending her some safe hugs and love tonight xxx


Yes. One huge collective PF ((((((((((hug))))))))


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you metaldog for letting us know about cloversmum. Sad though it is, perhaps it will be a stepping stone to a better, happier future for her. 

If you are in contact, do send love and hugs from her forum friends - because that is what we are, if only in a "virtual" way. We really care.

I really hope that they can offer the right support and treatment to help stabilise her and improve her quality of life.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Sending you all my love cloversmum xxx


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

I hope they offer you some proper support this time CM 

Sending love! xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope you get help you need : )


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Sad to hear you're in hospital but glad to hear that you're getting some help.

Get well soon. We miss you.

Thanks heaps Metaldog.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh no! Well, I hope it ends up being more of a blessing in that she finally gets the support she needs.... get well soon CM xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear you're in hospital CM, but I guess it's for the best. They'll give you the help you need and then you'll come home feeling better.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Sending hugs to CM. xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear that CM has been admitted, thanks for the update metal dog. If your in contact please tell her hope she is OK and get better soon x


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Clover's mum is back home. They wanted to keep her in for a full assessment tomorrow but she wouldn't leave the dogs on their own overnight. I couldn't go get the dogs tonight because I'm babysitting my daughters kids  I offered to go and get them in the morning but she loves them too much to leave them alone overnight. So she's really bravely got a bus home by herself to look after the girls & the Crisis team will visit tomorrow afternoon. I don't think the help she needs will be forthcoming TBH. They don't seem to be able to coordinate a plan of support and it makes me very angry and sad. 

I really admire CM's strength and how she puts her dogs before everything else, even her own well being.

Hang on in there babe, love you loads xxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope the crisis team can get something sorted tomorrow and she gets the help she needs . Send her our best wishes.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> I hope the crisis team can get something sorted tomorrow and she gets the help she needs . Send her our best wishes.


Thanks I know it means a lot to her that people are thinking of her.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

metaldog said:


> Clover's mum is back home. They wanted to keep her in for a full assessment tomorrow but she wouldn't leave the dogs on their own overnight. I couldn't go get the dogs tonight because I'm babysitting my daughters kids  I offered to go and get them in the morning but she loves them too much to leave them alone overnight. So she's really bravely got a bus home by herself to look after the girls & the Crisis team will visit tomorrow afternoon. I don't think the help she needs will be forthcoming TBH. They don't seem to be able to coordinate a plan of support and it makes me very angry and sad.
> 
> I really admire CM's strength and how she puts her dogs before everything else, even her own well being.
> 
> Hang on in there babe, love you loads xxxxxxxx


Oh Bless her she is so Brave getting the bus back on her own. I hope she gets some help tomorrow, lots of love to you CM and the Girls. I hope you are all OK x


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey CM, thinking of you honey. Take care of yourself and those lovely wee fur babies xxxxx


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Such a brave thing to do. I hope she gets all the help she needs, and quickly. Please tell her I'm thinking of her and her dogs, they're lucky to have her as a mum aren't they?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

8tansox said:


> Such a brave thing to do. I hope she gets all the help she needs, and quickly. Please tell her I'm thinking of her and her dogs, they're lucky to have her as a mum aren't they?


^^ This, I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cm not sure if u will see this tnite but try to get some rest then if u can put it all down on paper what u going through maybe make it easier for u 2morro ,take care x


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Would that we could all form a huge, in person, network, that we had sufficient contacts, expertise and resources to reach out in person to offer practical help. :thumbup1: Cos feeling pretty useless and want to provide practical support and help atm 

However, message to CM needed- brave and resilient though you are for getting the bus home to take care of you wee girls, I wish you had stayed put. Your girls would have survived and you would stand the best chance of gaining the help once you got home. :001_huh:

I am wondering if there are any visiting voluntary organisations that can offer help


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. It wasn't the phyce unit I was at but A and E. 

The trouble is with staying is that there was no guarantee that the crisis team would see me first thing this morning, or even offer me any help. Also I would not be able to relax knowing Daisy was crated and they couldn't get out to pee.

The A and E doctor was lovely, and is quite appalled at the lack of care I've been getting. She is going to be phoning my care team first thing and demanding answers.

I've had no sleep, but went out for a long walk with the girls at 5 am. Clover is at the groomers at 9 am.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM...how are you now?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

CM thinking of you and your beautiful flower girls, you're an amazing team and I wish I was nearer to give you a massive hug but I'll just have to send virtual one but it just doesn't feel the same. (Some belly rubs to the girls as well x)

I hope some butts get kicked and your Crisis Team finally step up to the plate and get you the care you need. 

Take care and know we are here for you xx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

CM I can see what you mean, the worry about Daisy not peeing and I think you were quite right - what's the point in hanging around there with no guarantees when you could be at home with the girls.

I hope you had some rest and A&E doctor has managed to do something to help this morning.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

MollySmith said:


> CM I can see what you mean, the worry about Daisy not peeing and I think you were quite right - what's the point in hanging around there with no guarantees when you could be at home with the girls.
> 
> I hope you had some rest and A&E doctor has managed to do something to help this morning.


Exactly I would have been on a trolley in A and E all night, waiting for something that might now happen.. worrying about my girls. Clover was confused enough by the police and ambulance arriving and me leaving


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, and I hope it is a good one for you, and that you now get the help you deserve and need.
Hope you and your lovely girls had a nice walk, try to get some rest, everyone on PF is thinking of you and your girls.
(((((big hugs for you,Clover and Daisy.)))) 
Take care.xxx


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't blame you for going home, a night in A&E worrying about your girls and still not getting any help wouldn't do you any good at all. I hope now you've found a doctor who understands better and cares more she'll be able to push for the help you need. Sometimes it just takes the right voice in the right ear to get things rolling.

You're doing so well, coping with all of this and still looking after your lovely girls. Take care xx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Virtual hugs going out to you today CM hope they do get the kick up the butt they deserve ! I am out and about today but you know where to message me, let me know how you are doing, thinking about you honey :thumbup1: xx

BIG BIG HUG FROM ALL YOUR FRIENDS HERE ON THE FORUM XXXXXX


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks all. It wasn't the phyce unit I was at but A and E.
> 
> The trouble is with staying is that there was no guarantee that the crisis team would see me first thing this morning, or even offer me any help. Also I would not be able to relax knowing Daisy was crated and they couldn't get out to pee.
> 
> ...


Thats good that the a+e doctor is chasing things up for you. Going by my own experience of the mental health system it is extremely lacking in some very important areas despite the commitment of the staff employed by it.

But whilst you continue to battle your demons and the NHS, you do at least have this little place. A safe haven to retreat to and you have many friends here, who will do all they can to make you feel at ease, just remember that people do care and you are not alone.


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Amen! to that.

Glad your back here with us CM!

I bet Clover and Daisy were over the moon to see their mum back safe and sound, I too would much prefer to spend the night with my dogs than in A&E.

Much love and cuddles to you all!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi.

Fully understand why you came home - it's hard to trust a system that keeps on letting you down.

You are amazingly strong to fight the way you do, ans always put your girls first.

So I really hope that the A&E doctor can make a difference for you, and activate some proper support.

You deserve it.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Nothing is happening. Crisis team spoke to my social worker to pass it back to her. She isn't doing anything, so no further forward.

So tried physically and emotionally


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's just so ridiculous it is like this - and for so many people too.

You have us on here, when you need to off load, or need company in the lowest times.

Hang on in there.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Hang in there CM! I just hope the 'wind changes direction soon' for you! I don't really know what to offer as I am currently in the same position.
I got arrested this morning and placed on a section 136, taken to a local 'safe place' and assessed, only to be sent home and told to fill my day with more structure...

Really Really hope you get some support soon, is your support worker back?


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi, treat yourself to some tlc  i dunno ,ice cream, movie,for me itd be chicken n chips scared with my cat and a good film, cheap n cheerful , have a good nite and hopefully things are getting better


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just a thought but is there like a local citizens advice/help organisation. I know my neighbour was really struggling with getting disability benefits and one really helped him get the forms sorted and pushed the claim through. They may be able to help with something like this.


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Nothing is happening. Crisis team spoke to my social worker to pass it back to her. She isn't doing anything, so no further forward.
> 
> So tried physically and emotionally


You say nothing is happening. What do you want to happen? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> You say nothing is happening. What do you want to happen? If you don't mind me asking.


well some care and concern from my care team would be nice


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

This is unbelievable that in this day and age you can't get the help you need. Hang in there-you get plenty of concern and care from us PF members. Let us know how you're getting on? xxx


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

just want to send some hugs to you hope you get the help you need soon we are all here for you


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> well some care and concern from my care team would be nice


That wasn't a like at your situation, more of an agreement and understanding exactly what your saying!


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Mollyspringer said:


> This is unbelievable that in this day and age you can't get the help you need. Hang in there-you get plenty of concern and care from us PF members. Let us know how you're getting on? xxx


Stupid question to ask but gonna ask it any way...

What can we do that might be of some help to you CM? Do you need telephone support? If there were some PF members local to you, would you like some 'in person' support? Is there a better way than through this thread that we can help you at all? Do you want a different type of online support from us? Should we vie for a closed part of the forum to allow more private discussions to take place?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Mollyspringer said:


> This is unbelievable that in this day and age you can't get the help you need. Hang in there-you get plenty of concern and care from us PF members. Let us know how you're getting on? xxx


It's like this all over the place - and it is so wrong, that people who are at there most vulnerable don't get proper support from supposedly "trained" people.

Imagine being at home, waiting for a visit from your care worker, only agreeing to see them because you are so desperate for some help - and then they don't turn up ............

Imagine phoning the crisis number you have been given, again because you are oh so desperate you don't know what else to do - only to hear the person who picks up the phone laughing and chatting to the person beside them, relaying your "problem", rather than engaging with you .......

Imagine going to hospital for something totally unrelated to mental health, only to be treated by judgemental people who see a mental health "diagnosis" on your records, and treat you totally differently from other people and blame everything on your mental health issues .....

It happens - every day.... all over the place.

People who live with mental health illnesses are some of the most courageous people around.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gawd, Cloversmum........... I just don't know WHAT to say (and that's a first).

How on earth do you cope with a nasty illness AND The System at the same time???? It's just shocking. Must say the illness hasn't impaired your judgement where the dogs are concerned; you did exactly the right thing in going home to them, there. They are lucky to have you.

I like the idea of being of some practical help. What can we do?


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Just to say I'm thinking of you Cloversmum, I'm struggling too at the moment and my family are having fight to get much support.

have you ever looked into getting direct payments to pay for your own care workers/agency carer... social services deal with this xxx


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

5headh said:


> Hang in there CM! I just hope the 'wind changes direction soon' for you! I don't really know what to offer as I am currently in the same position.
> I got arrested this morning and placed on a section 136, taken to a local 'safe place' and assessed, only to be sent home and told to fill my day with more structure...
> 
> Really Really hope you get some support soon, is your support worker back?


So sorry to hear that too.

I'm so cross for you both, I honestly think my mum had it better in the 70's.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Summersky said:


> It's like this all over the place - and it is so wrong, that people who are at there most vulnerable don't get proper support from supposedly "trained" people.
> 
> Imagine being at home, waiting for a visit from your care worker, only agreeing to see them because you are so desperate for some help - and then they don't turn up ............
> 
> ...


Many many moons ago I rang the Samaritans. I was asked to explain why I felt so desparate. I can only hope that that volunteer was very new, as when I finished my story he said that if that was him he'd feel suicidal too! 

I was so bemused that I just put down the phone. And then saw the funny side. I can't believe he meant to help me that day, but I can't remember that call without a smile.

I learnt you just have to help yourself if that's the kind of support you get! So 30 years on I don't think I've ever hit that low again.

So keep smiling CM - you're asking for help, but perhaps you're actually better than those supposedly qualified to give it! There's a lot of people on here who understand a little of what you're going through and can support you, albeit remotely.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Really feel for you CM and know how utter crap the system is. 

My daughters friend suffers from bouts of deep depression and recently was advised by her GP to go and see the crisis team at rochford hospital. When she got there she had been tricked, was sectioned (due to fears of suicidal tendencies) and all her belongings were taken away, including her phone charger because it had a wire. My daughter visited her from 10am til 10pm and not once did a nurse come to see here unless my daughter requested and then it took ages. She was stuck in a large room with other severely disturbed patients and no one was allowed in their room until bed time. They took her anti depressant medication away then lost record of it so didn't give her any the first night, making her extremely distressed because you can't stop that kind of medication abruptly. All they all had was a telly, plain paper and short colouring pencils. My daughter and her other friend (both nurses) kept asking to speak to a doctor but there wasn't one available as it was a Sunday and he was busy elsewhere. Once home my daughter continued to phone and request the medication and eventually she was given it. After three days she was discharged - like depression just diminishes after a few days of even more depression by being in an environment like that. She does have future appointments with councillors and was told she could go and speak to the crisis team if she wants but after being tricked like she was she now won't go. 

This young lady is also a nurse, holds down a job but just now and then things get tough for her. If she treated her patients this way shed be disciplined but because its a mental health establishment no one seems to care. 

It's utterly disgusting and will only get worse with government cut backs - just the same as it is every day in the general hospitals that no one see's uness you work there and know what's going on. Wards being closed to save money to meet government targets and patients queuing up waiting for a bed for hours on end - while two wards remain unused. 

The NHS is NOT safe in this governments hands, never has been and never will be. 

I just hope you get some help and a good way to go about it is e mailing your local MP. If he/she is a Tory also mention the papers to get their arse in gear. People should know what's going on and its so difficult to say when you're employed in the NHS because you could lose your job. Believe me its scandalous and its not the doctors, consultants or nurses faults they are so overworked and under staffed - its this government who couldn't give a toss about the sick and vulnerable in this country.

It wasn't great under the last government but anyone working in a hospital now can tell you its even worse. Some say it was far better thirty years ago and that's disgraceful since care should improve and not deteriorate. 

Definitely write to your MP or perhaps have someone close to you to do it for you. Take care and you're not alone, people on here are with you. xx


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ll second that.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I was feeling a bit sorry for myself but not anymore after hearing these stories. Mental health problems are so taboo-no one ever wants to talk about them. My son suffers with depression and OCD, he was on the NHS waiting list for CBT therapy-we expected a long wait but couldn't believe it when he kept getting phone calls-does he still want treatment ie can we take you off the waiting list? We got private care for him in the end and he's much better, it will never go away but he has ways to control it.
People need to realise that Mental Health problems are just as debilitating as any other illness and should not be ignored. I'll get off my soapbox now-hope you're OK today Clover's Mum and all you other lovely people on this Forum xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Morning CM, how are you today,
Hope your feeling a bit better and that your lovely girls are fine.
Hope you get some help today from your support team.
Just remember we are all thinking of you.
Take care.xxxxx
((((hugs for you and your girls))))


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep these messages of support coming folks, our poor girl is struggling at the moment  lets try to keep it a little upbeat we all know the system is crass for these special people 

You are well thought of on here, each and every one of you these messages are just what is needed keep them coming. We need to help stop this merry go round going xxxx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Well said Tashi-the sun is shining beautifully here-always makes a huge difference xx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

Good morning cm.....how are you feeling today? I hope this thread is helping you realise you are not alone. You have many friends here


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I think you've been so strong CM to keep going & take care of your girls despite feeling awful, you deserve proper care & support in your time of need but try not to let their failings bring you down. I've had crap service from mental health team myself, but thought for those in severe need it would be better. Perhaps Mind could help advise either to kick butt or find alternative forms of support.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you CM & hoping you'll be feeling much better very soon xx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Well, what is very evident from all these posts (and are we not but one tiny organisation?) is that very many us us PF members either have, have had, or know of someone with an enduring mental health problem. Ie although we cannot know exactly how CM is feeling right now, we are able to empathise - either through our own experiences or through our family and friends experiences. I really hope that gives CM - and indeed all of you out there who are suffering atm - some strength and comfort, to know you are not alone. (((((PF HUGS))))) - we hear you and we embrace you. 

I applaud you CM for opening up to us. I will also stand up and be counted. I have had several bouts of depression spanning 25 years, and although I have to stay on medication because my seratonin levels are crap, I AM WELL , HEALTHY :thumbup1: HAPPY  and get called MOTIVATED & ENERGETIC at work. Yesterday I had to give an impromptu talk about a day in the life of a staff nurse and was applauded for being inspirational :ciappa: Its hard to believe that at times I have been unable to function as a human being, but I (and others on PF) am living proof that you can come out the other side. You can and you will once again experience enjoyment and inner peace. 

I truly believe we are all 'here' for a reason. God/dog knows why I am here  but CM, like it or not, you are paving the way for others, and you are brave beyond words, enabling others to open up. You will be well again. Little tiny steps my PF buddy. Little tiny steps (plus the patter of a 8 little paws of course  )

Edited to say: Peanut came in to my life through horrible circumstances, but has been there for me through a really tough time. He has given me totally unconditional love and affection. He has reached out to me in a way that others could not. CM your girls are the one constant in your life. Never question whether you are good enough. :thumbup1:


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning CM.....thought I would drop in to say "hi" and to let you know I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Good morning, I hope the sun is shining for you and you get to enjoy a bit of fresh air with your girls today xx


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Thinking of you CM  x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning CM.

How are you doing? Hope the sun is shining brightly in a clear blue sky and you manage to get out in the fresh air with your gorgeous girls.

Thinking of you CM


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello, how are you today CM? 

It's cloudy and a bit chilly here but we are hoping it will improve later. 'Twas forecast to be sunny and warm today, but as usual the bluddy weathermen have got it wrong again.


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Morning CM, Clover & Daisy hope the sun is shining for you all today and you manage to get out for a lovely walk together.

Don't forget CM if Daisy's new collar comes today we need to see a pic and one of both the girls together in their matching accessories  - any excuse really so we can see your special girlies x


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

good morning girls


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hoping you and girls are enjoying your day : )


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi CM, just popping in to see if your ok and that you've had nice day with the girls


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there cloversmum - I hope that today is a better day, and that you have managed to get out in the fresh air with the girls. 

The sun is shining here, which can be a tonic in itself - the birds are tweeting - and our bunny is home safely from its op. 

I survived a big session at the dentist yesterday (I am the ultimate coward, and regress to an 8 year old in an instant), and hopefully don't have to go back for 6 months.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi CM hope you and the girls are OK today, and that you have heard something from the crisis team and getting some help.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi cm , the girls look lovely in their lovely new collars and harnesses, you should treat yourself too, how about a lovely new red rucksack/bag to carry picnics and stuff x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

moggiemum said:


> hi cm , the girls look lovely in their lovely new collars and harnesses, you should treat yourself too, how about a lovely new red rucksack/bag to carry picnics and stuff x


Great idea!

you deserve a treat, and you will be a real team!


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I've just finished work so thought I'd pop in and see how you are CM. I hope you've had a better day and now, I'm going to see if I can see a photograph of your girls in their red collars.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Finally saw a physiatrist this morning. I went back to A and E. The crisis team refused to come out. So I refused to move.

Anyway I eventually went home, and he came out. He was actually really nice. He also bought my social worker with her. I explained how let down I felt by her. Unfortunately I'm not allowed to change as there isn't anyone else. She really tried to blame everything on me 

The doctor said I'm in the middle of a very deep depression, which is also causing Psychosis. Hence the lack of sleep, etc. He's increased my anti - depressants and anti - psychotic, and given me some meds to calm me down

Got to go back and see him in 4 weeks. I'm feeling scared, very scared right now. Scared cos I;m still at home, still not coping. But there is no beds in Derby.


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm sure the extra meds will kick in in the next 24 -48 hours. Good he was a nice psych. You have coped with this for longer than the meds will take to help. Hope they enable you to get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Good for you sticking to your guns and making them do something although not quite as much as you hoped. At least they hopefully sorted your medication and that it will make you feel better soon. So sorry though that you dont feel a lot better at the moment.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I feel for you. I was lucky and there was always a bed in hospital for me when I needed it. 4 weeks is a long time away! Surely it should have been about a week or so. I hope the meds help, but I know from experience they don't always do what they say.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I feel for you. I was lucky and there was always a bed in hospital for me when I needed it. 4 weeks is a long time away! Surely it should have been about a week or so. I hope the meds help, but I know from experience they don't always do what they say.


I'm scared cos yes we've gone forward a bit with med increase, but I'm still left to cope.. thank God for my girls  I would just give up if they didn't need me


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I know what you mean. I had my nurse but in all honest I was on my own to fend for myself. Anytime I phoned my nurse they told me to take a pill. In the end I've just tried to make myself better by keeping myself busy. I'm lucky as my new meds have stopped me hallucinating, but I still have to deal with the paranoia and everything else that comes along with my illness. 

Keep strong.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I know what you mean. I had my nurse but in all honest I was on my own to fend for myself. Anytime I phoned my nurse they told me to take a pill. In the end I've just tried to make myself better by keeping myself busy. I'm lucky as my new meds have stopped me hallucinating, but I still have to deal with the paranoia and everything else that comes along with my illness.
> 
> Keep strong.


Trouble is I'm too tired to be busy lol The paranoia is horrible. Even in the shower I thought someone was getting me


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Know the feeling its horrible! Hopefully your anti psychotic helps with the paranoia. Can I ask what one your on? I'm on Amisulpride but have been on Seroquel, Risperidone, Abilify, Thorazine, and Modecate. I couldn't get out my bed on any of the old ones. I couldn't go outside, even to take Astro for a walk, as I was so scared someone was watching me. 

I was like a knocked out zombie and my parents just didn't know what to do. Hopefully my new med keeps me going, but I know it may stop working as the Modecate done the same to me. 

Keep strong and ride this bad part out. Sleep as much as you need too. The girls will be fine even if you can't walk them everyday. I have Astro who's an active breed, but he was fine even with not getting walked for a few days.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Know the feeling its horrible! Hopefully your anti psychotic helps with the paranoia. Can I ask what one your on? I'm on Amisulpride but have been on Seroquel, Risperidone, Abilify, Thorazine, and Modecate. I couldn't get out my bed on any of the old ones. I couldn't go outside, even to take Astro for a walk, as I was so scared someone was watching me.
> 
> I was like a knocked out zombie and my parents just didn't know what to do. Hopefully my new med keeps me going, but I know it may stop working as the Modecate done the same to me.
> 
> Keep strong and ride this bad part out. Sleep as much as you need too. The girls will be fine even if you can't walk them everyday. I have Astro who's an active breed, but he was fine even with not getting walked for a few days.


I'm on Seroquel 600 MG, and an anti - depressant.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seroquel was like a zombie tablet for me. I think I slept about 15 hours a day on it, and ended up in hospital due to dehydration when I came off it. Maybe a change up of your meds is needed if your not any better on your new dose.

Do you feel like you should be in hospital, or do you prefer to be at home?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> Seroquel was like a zombie tablet for me. I think I slept about 15 hours a day on it, and ended up in hospital due to dehydration when I came off it. Maybe a change up of your meds is needed if your not any better on your new dose.
> 
> Do you feel like you should be in hospital, or do you prefer to be at home?


The doctor said today he won't change the Seroquel. I hate hospital, but I'm not coping at home with the basics


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just popping in to say hello. You mustn't worry if you can't take the girls out every day, they won't miss a few days walk. Not taken Jet out for 2 days, coz I'm feeling a bit rough, but he's fine, he just sits or lies next to me until I start to play catch with him. Ended up getting the ball into my mug, don't know how I did that and I bet I couldn't do it again if I tried.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

I personally prefer to be at home as I too hate hospital, but sometimes there just becomes a time when you need hospital. I don't know why he wouldn't change it unless you've tried others in the past. I demanded mines to be changed and now I'm feeling better because of the change.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

astro2011 said:


> I personally prefer to be at home as I too hate hospital, but sometimes there just becomes a time when you need hospital. I don't know why he wouldn't change it unless you've tried others in the past. I demanded mines to be changed and now I'm feeling better because of the change.


he just said out of them it had the least side affects. I'm really bad at reacting to drugs


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I really hope that the increased meds kick in quickly for you, and help you get some sleep and feel a bit better.

It's great that you were visited by a psyche who listened, and is trying to help. That could make all the difference.

If the meds don't have the right effect, rather than wait for 4 weeks, perhaps go back to your GP, rather than unhelpful support worker.

Keep fighting. Your girls will help you through, and we are here too, when you need us.

Take care.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

> I'm scared cos yes we've gone forward a bit with med increase, but I'm still left to cope.. thank God for my girls I would just give up if they didn't need me


OY!!! It's NOT just the dogs who need you :thumbsup: It's just that they're the good-looking cuddly ones. 

Hope the drugs work well for you and you're feeling better soon.


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Seroquel disagreed with me and its one I'd never go on again. Maybe it'll work for you tho. I know it's worked for other people so maybe the increase will help. My new tablet makes my jaw move so I have to take the max dose of procyclidine. I went manic on abilify so that's one I wouldn't recommend. 

Maybe this new change will work but it would be better for them to have you in hospital whilst they are changing your meds.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope you manage to get a few hours GOOD sleep tonight. Dogs don't need to go out every single day, unless you want to take them. They survive, they have what's important to them - YOU! You need to get strong, but take your time, there's no race, your girls will be there for you when you need them, along with virtually every single member on this forum.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

The Richmond Fellowship have a crisis house in Derby that is an alternative to hospital. There could be other options locally and MIND should know.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope today is a good one for you and that the meds soon kick in and make you feel better very soon.
Don't worry if you can't get out with your lovely girls, they will be fine, they will be happy just being with you.
Take care and don't forget your lovely girls will always be there for you, and also evryone on this forum.xxxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there CM.

Just home. What a hot, sticky day - but the sun is shining, so that is good. 

I really hope that you have managed to grab some good quality sleep on the new meds. You will cope better once you are more rested.

I am hoping to get out in the garden later, and enoy some evening fresh air after tea. It's either that or the ironing. 

Hmmm. Which shall I choose? Let me think .......


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM

I am just popping on here to see how you are doing..hoping that you are not feeling too tense and unable to cope. I hope too that you have managed some rest and that your girls have given you lots of cuddles


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry I haven't popped back to check, I've been in melt down to.

We could have a who smells worse competition on the forum though, I just bothered to have my first shower and brush my teeth for the first time in two weeks :lol:

I can't stand that you're going through this, it's utter hell  Don't ever give up though, it's amazing what you can get through, it's just never got through quick enough 

All mine and Bumbles love xxxx


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM,

Hope today is a good one. Looks good here, cold but sunny. May you enjoy the same.

Pats to the girls.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Hope you're felling a bit brighter today CM and that the sun will be shining as the day breaks. Seems to help when the weather is warm and sunny as opposed to dreary and wet.  would imagine the girls appreciate it more too for their walks. 

Anyway you take care and keep your chin up, you're a strong woman and I know you can beat this bad spell. You've done it before and can do it again, even though its tough going you're a fighter. 

Hugs from me and the crew. xx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope your feeling better and that you got a good nights sleep.
Hope the sunshine helps,everything always seem so much better when the sunshines, hope it makes you feel good, and that you get out with your lovely girls, are the meds helpng you now?, I hope so.
Keep your chin up, and take care, remember everyone on here is thinking of you.xxxxx.
((((hugs for you and your girls.))))


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Good morning CM and girlies.

Hoping that you got a few hours quality sleep and feel less tense. The sun is shining here too....whats it like where you are? Xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi Cloversmum 

Just wanted to check in and wish you a better day today.

I hope the meds are helping a bit, and you have got some sleep. 

It's not so sunny today, but is it still quite nice out there. Time for some gardening methinks, if I can raise the energy. 

Take good care of yourself. XX


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi CM, thinking of you. It usually takes a wee while for meds to kick in, so hope you are holding up ok.... 
Lots of love to you,

Marion


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Well since the medication increase on Thursday all I've done is sleep. I was desperately tired. 

I am still feeling very low, but I also know it can take up to two weeks for meds to kick in, but at least I'm sleeping again. 

Sorry I've not been around much.. but you guess it I've been sleeping lol


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Getting enough sleep can make a huge difference to your state of mind. I hope your restful nights continue and are the start of you feeling better again x


----------



## cheekymonkey68 (Nov 18, 2012)

Yay! Its lovely to hear that you are ok..figured you'd been catching up on beauty sleep! Are you still in hospital ?? Hope your not getting too bored yet  
x x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

cheekymonkey68 said:


> Yay! Its lovely to hear that you are ok..figured you'd been catching up on beauty sleep! Are you still in hospital ?? Hope your not getting too bored yet
> x x


oh no, I never went into hospital. Well only to A and E


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Thinking of you.

I have a small ball of barking fluff with lots of licks to give if you want a go  *pm's him to you* xxxx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Well done CM, sleep is just what you need right now. It is healing. Thank you for the update and go back to bed! :thumbsup:


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

nutty said:


> Well done CM, sleep is just what you need right now. It is healing. Thank you for the update and go back to bed! :thumbsup:


Just watching Casualty on catch up and then going back to bed


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

I think we are all a little bit relieved tonight


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

nutty said:


> I think we are all a little bit relieved tonight


sorry to worry you


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> sorry to worry you


It's not bad worry, sweetheart, just caring so don't fret about that xxxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Glad too hear your sleeping better 

Im a monster without enough sleep 

In fact its that time now lol 

Sleep Well CM :thumbup1:


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Not at all CM. We can and will worry. People that care for others will do that. Its just human nature. You didnt do anything wrong, but its lovely to see you are catching up on some much needed sleep, and whilst not directly making you feel better, it is a positive sign xx


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

That'll be the seroquel. It's good for getting you to sleep


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm glad you're getting some decent sleep it will help a lot. Don't feel bad about worrying us.


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

astro2011 said:


> That'll be the seroquel. It's good for getting you to sleep


I second that... I'm only on a super low dose of 25 mg but it helps me get off to sleep!
So I imagine a high dose would be doing it well!


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

I feel so happy this morning to have read you've been sleeping :thumbup1: I went to bed fairly early last night but not before I checked you had been on here, was a bit concerned and worried that you hadn't, 

so this is the best news ever that you have slept a lot and agree so much with others that sleep is the best medicine, my daughter who has gone through cognitive therapy a few years ago was ill when she didnt sleep well, her mind never had the chance to have a rest from stress and worry, but with right medication and plenty of sleep she felt so very much better after a short time and I'm totally convinced you will too 

much love to you CM, hope you have a lovely sleepy day cuddle up with your girls.
xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I slept from midnight until 10 am this morning  Was tired.

This afternoon a couple of friends are taking the girls and I to Calke Abbey for a walk . That will be nice


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Soooo pleased CM!!.... a great sleep followed by going out with friends on a lovely sunny sunday! ....Nothing finer, enjoy you day!!
xx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

I have just come home from holiday and ought up with you. Sorry you have been feeling so poorly but pleased you are sleeping now and are feeling a bit brighter.
Hope you keep on the up and up and you have your lovely girls to keep you company
Lots of hugs from us here


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I slept from midnight until 10 am this morning  Was tired.
> 
> This afternoon a couple of friends are taking the girls and I to Calke Abbey for a walk . That will be nice


Good morning!

That kip will help set you up for some fresh air today - and the fresh air and meds should help you sleep tonight too. 

Enjoy your walk with friends.

XX


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

have a wonder filled day


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad to hear your getting some sleep at last. Freash air and a walk with friends is always good. Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Just wanted to warn against drinking more than a couple of cups of coffee or cola per day, as these caffinated drinks are like rocket fuel if you are prone to anxiety.....other than that I wanted to say I hope your day has been lighter than of late, with a relaxing walk ...hope you are eating a little CM ...

Edited to say I have eaten 3/4 packet of biscuits this afternoon


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

nutty said:


> Just wanted to warn against drinking more than a couple of cups of coffee or cola per day, as these caffinated drinks are like rocket fuel if you are prone to anxiety.....other than that I wanted to say I hope your day has been lighter than of late, with a relaxing walk ...hope you are eating a little CM ...
> 
> Edited to say I have eaten 3/4 packet of biscuits this afternoon


Excellent advice nutty!.... I used to be like a cat on hot tin roof years ago, I was a coffee freak .... I've cut down to about what you mentioned and I'm more relaxed these days 

CM.... cant wait to hear youve had lovely day with your friends and the girls 
xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope you had another good nights sleep and that you had a good day yesterday with your lovely girls.
Keep up the good work, and have a lovely day today, and that you go for a lovely walk with your girls.
Everyone on here is thinking of you.xxxx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Have a lovely day out. Sun is shining here.
If you are tired after your trip it should help tonight's snooze too .


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I am doing so much better  

This morning I've had a shower, taken the girls out for an hour and had some toast all by 8:30 am 

You're all amazing. The support given to me as been so appreciated. I really couldn't have done the last 3 weeks without you all.

Trying now to get back into a routine and build up physical and emotional energy for my holiday


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Fabulous news!! .... and your doing better than me, I'm still sat in my dressing gown ....but it doesnt matter I'm just having a lazy easy morning  going to get dressed soon though I'm off to pick up my new glasses 

Bet you cant wait for your hols!....we will need lots of pics 

xxx


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

cloversmum said:


> I am doing so much better
> 
> This morning I've had a shower, taken the girls out for an hour and had some toast all by 8:30 am
> 
> ...


This has to be the best post I have read on here (as in the whole of PF) in a long time.

Hope you have a wonderful day CM


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Such good news to read CM. I'm another one still sitting in my dressing gown. Hope you're day continues to up and up for you!


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> I am doing so much better
> 
> This morning I've had a shower, taken the girls out for an hour and had some toast all by 8:30 am
> 
> ...


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

So pleased to hear this great news. Well done for battling through the bad times CM


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

YAY, what a lovely post to read from you this morning CM you've really brightened my day  I love your positive attitude of getting back to a routine and that sounds brill, especially for the girls as well - they love you anyway but for them to see that you are smiling and more cheerful will make their day as well.

Looking forward to your holiday is great and can't wait to hear news and see pics. 

Keep smiling you're doing fantastic x


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I am doing so much better
> 
> This morning I've had a shower, taken the girls out for an hour and had some toast all by 8:30 am
> 
> ...


Absolutely fantastic! So, so pleased to read this  

You should be incredibly proud of yourself you know.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

That's great news. You sound so positive today, it's lovely to hear you making plans and thinking ahead to your holiday. Hope you're going somewhere nice!


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great to hear your feeling better


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Great to read you are feeling better and looking forwards to your holiday, that will do you the power of good.
Keep up the good work, you are a very strong lady and doing so well


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Brilliant news! You're doing so well, long may it continue x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome news CM.  Glad to hear you're feeling a lot better today, and well enough to start looking forward.

The fact that you've come this far, with what you've had to put up with in recent weeks, is a testament to your strength.


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Made my day! Well done you xx


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

hi there CM so glad to hear you are feeling better and looking forward to a relaxing holiday you really deserve and need it after the recent weeks you have been thru i just been reading all the positve thoughts and lovely words people here have been giving we are all here for you you are an amazing woman with amazing strength and although i have never met u in person i for 1 would like say its a priviledge to know u via PF you are an important and valued member of this forfum and though it easy to say please please dont ever feel that u are alone because we are here behind u and ur beaiuful girls are there with u if there anything u need a phone call a visit a chat a friend then you will find it here through all of us we can be a support for you where ever u need there a saying i like "when in the sand u saw only ur foot prints it was then i carried you" tho iam not religous i like the sentiment let us here on PF carry u through when and as u need ((((hugs)))) hope you have a fab holiday  love to your beautys clover n daisy


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I am doing so much better
> 
> This morning I've had a shower, taken the girls out for an hour and had some toast all by 8:30 am
> 
> ...


So good that things are going better for you, and great that you are looking forwaRd to your holiday with the girls.

You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Just checking in to see how the rest of your day went...
I hope you had a positive day...

Remember not to over tire yourself out because it would be easy to get stuck in and end up overdoing it


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

nutty said:


> Just checking in to see how the rest of your day went...
> I hope you had a positive day...
> 
> Remember not to over tire yourself out because it would be easy to get stuck in and end up overdoing it


I'm exhausted tonight. Think I tried to do too much today. Waiting for 10 PM, so I can do last pee's with girls and go to bed. My body hurts


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh....poo. I wish I had warned you earlier. You will tire very easily at the moment, so be patient with yourself and pace yourself a bit. You are doing really great and are one determined lady


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I don't say much on these type of threads, but i do read them and take on board what people like yourself are going through.
I hope you get all the help you need, and also hope you go from strength to strength. xx*


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *I don't say much on these type of threads, but i do read them and take on board what people like yourself are going through.
> I hope you get all the help you need, and also hope you go from strength to strength. xx*


Thank you very much


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

AND....forgot to say, your muscles will ache even if you think you havent done a special amount. Not sure why it is, but definately not unusual. What you need is to steadily,pace yourself and be patient with your body  You have earned a good rest. Night night. x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

nutty said:


> AND....forgot to say, your muscles will ache even if you think you havent done a special amount. Not sure why it is, but definately not unusual. What you need is to steadily,pace yourself and be patient with your body  You have earned a good rest. Night night. x


I think the minute I start to feel better I go mad and try and catch up on everything


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I think the minute I start to feel better I go mad and try and catch up on everything


Sounds completely normal to me  it's that "waahey" feeling, but please do take it easy. This has really brightened my day, thank you for keeping us up to date with how you and the girls have been doing x


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

AdMed said:


> Sounds completely normal to me  it's that "waahey" feeling, but please do take it easy. This has really brightened my day, thank you for keeping us up to date with how you and the girls have been doing x


Yep it's that I can actually move without it been an effort feeling.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thank you all for the continued support - I so appreciate it. You're all amazing . 

This is more than a pet forum to me, I've made friends on here both on the forum and in real life


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Pleased to hear that you have had a good day . it's so easy to overdo things when you feel a little bit better . Sleep tight. Take it steady tomorrow .


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's natural to want to "catch up", but do give yourself time to build yourself up again.

sleep well. XX


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, glad to hear you are still doing well, and improving, and that you had a good day yesterday with your lovely girls, keep up the good work.
Don't get over doing it though, take one day at a time, and enjoying your lovely girls.
Just remember,we are all thinking of you, and are always here for you, take care. xxxx


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Good morning to you and your girls.

Pleased you are feeling better but please take it easy and try not to do too much too soon or you will get too tired


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

You know my feelings  keep smiling, keep soldiering, keep sleeping :ihih: good on you girl told you you could do it NEVER doubted you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Thank you all for the continued support - I so appreciate it. You're all amazing .
> 
> This is more than a pet forum to me, I've made friends on here both on the forum and in real life


That's what keeps me coming back too, the nice people who have found their way into my life for real and you are right to focus on the good things.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

How are you this morning CM? Hope you had a good night's sleep and continue to feel better. 

What you up to today then?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there CM!! 

Did you manage to get out with the girls today, or are you having a cosy day in?


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM,

How has your day been so far? Its a miserable day here, rain rain and more wet stuff :mellow: I cant believe I am going to light the fire in the middle of summer!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

nutty said:


> Hi CM,
> 
> How has your day been so far? Its a miserable day here, rain rain and more wet stuff :mellow: I cant believe I am going to light the fire in the middle of summer!


Us too, at the mo - dry earlier, wet, wet, wet now.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Not a good day at all today. Spent most of it on the settee crying. Now got a blinding headache.

Girls only had 45 min walk, but it's been raining too

Need to at least shower. Set myself a deadline of 6:30 to be in the shower ready for Emmerdale at 7PM


----------



## staffgirl (May 1, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Not a good day at all today. Spent most of it on the settee crying. Now got a blinding headache.
> 
> Girls only had 45 min walk, but it's been raining too
> 
> Need to at least shower. Set myself a deadline of 6:30 to be in the shower ready for Emmerdale at 7PM


Sorry you've had a tough day. Well done you for getting out for a 45 minute walk though. Hope your headache subsides soon and you can enjoy Emmerdale. x


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Poor you...you have over done it perhaps ...

Although the path to getting better typically features bad days as well as good days, or even good and bad parts to a single day. You can expect this sort of pattern, and therefore do not be disheartened, as you will gradually have more and more good times, with the stamina to see you through the rough bits. THIS IS NORMAL so do not worry.

Have you eaten and drunk enough?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Really sorry today didn't go too well, and you've got a rotten headache.

Perhaps you overdid it on the good days, and have worn yourself down?

Enjoy Emmerdale, drink plenty, and try and eat (or have a build up drink?), then hopefully you will have a good sleep tonight. 

Tomorrow is another day - a fresh start -and hopefully a better one for you.

Take care CM. 

Sending you a virtual hug XX


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hope you are feeling a bit better now, and ae having a cosy time with your girls.

Stay strong.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> Hope you are feeling a bit better now, and ae having a cosy time with your girls.
> 
> Stay strong.


sorry feeling bloody awful. Feel awful moaning. I am trying, really I am.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Moaning is fine...moan away...You ARE getting through this .

Please be kind to yourself during this time ...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

So why shouldn't you moan? You are having a very rough time at the mo. 

We are your forum family after all, and better out than in - that's what my mum used to say.

This time will pass, then you can have some better times - and probably support someone else in need too.

Did anything specific trigger how you feel today? (and please tell me to back off, if I make it worse).


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Call that moaning? You should hear me with a headache............

Hope it settles and you feel better soon.


----------



## BessieDog (May 16, 2012)

Don't worry about moaning. Better than bottling things up.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Plenty of people on here moan, we listen to them too. 

Sorry you didn't have a good day, but you managed to get your girls out fr 45 minutes, great and watch Emmerdale. 

I hope tomorrow is better for you and the sun shines, or at least it stays dry. Now there's a thought!


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

It's fine to say it how it is. sorry you struggled today . We are all listening. Wish there was more we could do.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Night 

Snuggle up with your girls, get some sleep, and I really really hope that whn you wake up, things will seem better.

If they are, great!!

If not, come on here, and we are here for you. 

You are not alone. XX


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, sorry yesterday wasn't good for you, hope today is better.
But good that you managed to get out with your lovely girls.
Hope you managed to watch emmerdale,I did.
keep your chin up, have lots of lovely hugs with your girls, give them one from me, and remember like Summersky says,you are not alone,
we are all here for you.
take care.xxxx


----------



## Mollyspringer (Aug 16, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better today xxx


----------



## terrierist (Sep 26, 2012)

aw Cloversmum - I am late to this, and haven't read through everthing, but I just wanted to say I hope you are ok and are being kind to yourself x


----------



## Mulish (Feb 20, 2013)

Hope today is a better day for you. There's going to be ups and downs, don't push yourself too hard x


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope you're having a better day today CM. :wink5:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better today. *


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I woke up at 6 am with a blinding headache. But took the girls out for an hour.

Came home and went back to bed, and just woke up at 1PM.

Will take dogs out again, in between the rain


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I hope the headache has eased now. Make sure you are drinking and eating enough. Might help keep them at bay a bit.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Better afternoon - just got in from walking the girls. Did a lovely walk on the farmers fields.

Daisy's recall seems back to normal, and she hasn't pee'd in the house again. 

Been having the build up drinks again.. all I can manage.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You do seem to get really bad headaches. Are they related to your medication? If not I'd ask for a referral to a neurologist. Mine were manageable and I was referred and found it useful.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> You do seem to get really bad headaches. Are they related to your medication? If not I'd ask for a referral to a neurologist. Mine were manageable and I was referred and found it useful.


I do get really bad migraines. I'm on some preventative stuff, which has lessened them a lot


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

I am sure the build up drink will help you while your tummy settles down.

Glad the afternoon was better for you.

I had a good start to the day - out in garden picking grass for a rabbit - leaned forward, nearly fell into pond - crashed down on knee onto rockery rock, smashed elbow on patio pot, and twisted toe.

Waddled off to work feeling very sorry for myself.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

They found an underlying cause to mine, so whilst I'm glad the medication helps it may be worth finding out why you get them in the first place.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello CM,

Glad you have managed to have some sleep. Dont forget, sleep is very therapuetic. You must have needed it.

You are doing really well but dont forget to take *little tiny steps* - not dirty great big ones 

With regard to the headaches, I would agree it may be a good idea to get it checked out with the Dr at a routine appointment. However, I want to ask, are you drinking plenty of fluids ? Your body will need at least 2 litres a day, and as we get as much as 20% of our hydration needs met from our food, if you arent eating well you could be getting a bit dehydrated. Dehydration is a common cause of tiredness, loss of concentration and headaches. So a good couple of litres of fluid, not caffinated ones such as coffee, redbull, and cola, will stand you in good stead.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Keep the messages of support coming, I know Cloversmum appreciates them


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

tashi said:


> Keep the messages of support coming, I know Cloversmum appreciates them


Thanks for your support tonight


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks for your support tonight


No problems just keep going in the right direction and remember DON'T try to do it all at once, dust will wait til tomorrow  xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

tashi said:


> No problems just keep going in the right direction and remember DON'T try to do it all at once, dust will wait til tomorrow  xx


LOL - guess it will


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

tashi said:


> No problems just keep going in the right direction and remember DON'T try to do it all at once, dust will wait til tomorrow  xx


Dust has to wait til next week in my house  Can't help being ill and besides it will only come back again 

Small steps CM...I know you want to do loads on good days... if you are anything like me and then I end up paying for it in the following days. It's frustrating but you are making progress.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Lavenderb said:


> Dust has to wait til next week in my house  Can't help being ill and besides it will only come back again
> 
> Small steps CM...I know you want to do loads on good days... if you are anything like me and then I end up paying for it in the following days. It's frustrating but you are making progress.


I'm paying a friend to come in and do a big clean for me on Tues. Then hopefully I can keep on top of it again.

She said she'd do it for free, but she needs the money, and that's what my Disability living allowance is for - to help with additional costs due to illness/disability


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've not been on much this week - just popping on when I can
Thought I'd drop by and say hello CM 
Like everyone says little steps - and please can you send you're friend down south, my house is a mess


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I've not been on much this week - just popping on when I can
> Thought I'd drop by and say hello CM
> Like everyone says little steps - and please can you send you're friend down south, my house is a mess


My friend adores cleaning - does it for a living for a big company, and then does odd jobs for friends. I need to buy some cleaning stuff


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> My friend adores cleaning - does it for a living for a big company, and then does odd jobs for friends. I need to buy some cleaning stuff


I'm good at buying it - but then I'm disappointed when it doesn't magically clean the house by it's self  

Sounds like a great friend


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hmmmm. I could do with a friend like that.  I never quite catch up.

It's a good idea to have her help - it will benefit you both. 

Then you will feel better at home, and like you say, stay on top of it. 

You are an amazing lady, and I am full of admiration for the way you keep on fighting. 

I hope that tomorrow is the bettter day that you deserve.

XX


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

I hope you have a good day tomorrow CM, and, could you send your friend to me here too, after she's finished at everyone else's home. Thanks!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Just dropping by to say hello, and hope you have a good day tomorrow.

Can I get on the waiting list for your friend too


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Morning CM.

Your friend is gonna be busy cleaning for everyone ! *The take home message* from all these posts is that you could be forgiven for thinking everyone keeps on top of their homes, when in reality most of us will have phases when we blitz the place and probably wear ourselves out in the process, and then bigger phases when motivation, time and energy are against us.

For myself, I have little piles of dog fluff gathering in corners of my hard floors, and if I was really diligent I could gather them up and knit a jumper 

However, there is no doubt about it, we all feel so much better when our homes are clean and orderly, and I guess it does follow to an extent, that it helps build esteem and motivation for the future, so this is a great thing. 

Many many moons ago when my grown up kids were wee tiny babies,and I was plagued with post natal illness, my mum, too busy working to physically help regularly, arranged for her cleaner to come and 'do' for me. I was rather negative about it to start with, feeling like it was my responsibility to keep my home clean, but it really did help. It didnt cure my problems, but it did make it easier to carry the burden, so go for it is what I say 

P.S. When your friend is done, send her my way


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM,
how are you today, hope your headache has gone and that your feeling better.
Sun is shining here, hope its nice for you and you can get out with your lovely girls.
have a nice relaxing day, and don't do to much.
Take care, look after yourself and your girls, you really are an amazing person how you coupe with everything, i admire you.
Hope today is good for you.
((((hugs for you and your girls.))))


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM.

Just wishing you a good day and hoping that you're feeling a little better.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello there cloversmum!!

How was your day today? Hopefully your friend did a great job for you at home, and you got out in the sunshine with the girls.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM, 

just got in from work and thought I would see how your day has been...


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I've just sat down on the sofa for the 1st time today - been one of those days 
I hope you're day was a little better


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Well hope you have a quiet night. My laptop is on strike so using phone and swearing a lot. Hopw you sleep well. Xx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hey there CM, I hope all is OK with you.

Just wanted to wish you a peaceful sleep, and to remind you that your forum friends are here and rooting for you.

XX

Summer


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM

It's saturday morning according to me so though I'd look in as I fang some breakfast.

Hope you're having a good night's sleep!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Just checking in I really hope you're ok.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Night CM, hope you get a good sleep.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope you had a good night, and that today is a good one for you.
Hope you and your lovely girls can go for a nice walk today, and that you are feeling well.
take care, and remember everyone onPF is thinkimg of you.xxxx


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello there Cloversmum!

I planned on sleeping in this morning, and blow me if I didn't wake up at 5.30. Typical for the weekend. 

So I'm up. Been out in the garden already. One minute it is sunny, the next it looks as though it is going to rain. Going to try to get some washing out, then have a go an the emormous pile of ironing that is looking at me. 

I hope that you had a good sleep last night, and you have got rid of your headache.

Perhaps weather willing, you will get out with the girls. If not, then have some snuggle time together. 

Sending you hugs.

XX


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

ozrex said:


> Gidday CM
> 
> It's saturday morning according to me so though I'd look in as I fang some breakfast.
> 
> Hope you're having a good night's sleep!


OMG!!!! ozrex is a VAMPIRE!!!!!!!
What poor soul did you 'fang' for breakfast 

Morning CM - I'm dragging my 17 year old daughter into my office so she can help me catch up with paperwork today 
So just been out on a short walk, but it was far to windy to go down to the beach so the dogs aren't impressed - hopefully I can take them somewhere decent this afternoon.
Hope you're girls enjoy their walks today


----------



## astara (Mar 30, 2010)

A very good morning to you cloversmum 
hows you and the girls today hoping things are still looking up for you and your still looking forward to your holiday i and having 1 of those if only i can stay in my jarmies days but i have my friends lil boy coming over to sleep so i am up and dressed ready to face 4 kids my 2 me cousin and my friends littlen wish me luck lol


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks everyone. It's been a tough couple of days, but today is slightly better. 

I've got some big decisions to make over the next couple of weeks, like where I live, etc.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks everyone. It's been a tough couple of days, but today is slightly better.
> 
> I've got some big decisions to make over the next couple of weeks, like where I live, etc.


Really pleased to hear today is slightly better
Best of luck with your decision making, take your time to decide what's best for you xx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM,

I hope you are emerging from the bad patch at last.

Good luck with your decision making - I hope you are getting some support during this phase.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> Thanks everyone. It's been a tough couple of days, but today is slightly better.
> 
> I've got some big decisions to make over the next couple of weeks, like where I live, etc.


I guessed you were struggling - no worries about not being on here much. Glad things are a bit better today.

Take your time with the big decisions. Perhaps talk them through with someone, to help decide what is best for you going forward.

And if you did go out for that walk today, I really hope you didn't get stuck out in the wind, thunder. lightning and mega hail that we have just had. 

Where did this morning's sunshine go?


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

> OMG!!!! ozrex is a VAMPIRE!!!!!!!
> What poor soul did you 'fang' for breakfast


OOOPS!!!! I've "outed" myself.......licks blood off chin.

Just about to take nephew to see my mother (his grandmother), we're having him for lunch!!!!!

Thought I'd check in to see how you're feeling, CM. Careful with the big decisions if you're feeling bad. Really, really hope you're feeling better.


----------



## MyMillie (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi CM, I havent been able to "pop in" for a few days, had no internet, had to wait for new router to come....I'm trying to catch up with reading on here but might have missed something 

I do hope you are still feeling good  
and hope you have a lovely relaxing happy day


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

hope you feeling a lot better today


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there Cloversmum!!

I hope that you are feeling a bit better today.

No hail, thunder, lightning, wind or rain here, so I am going to go and have a go at the weeds out in the garden. Wish me luck!

XX


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM, I am just home after 13 hour mega shift, so not been able to touch base to see how you are doing. I hope you are surfacing now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

nutty said:


> Hi CM, I am just home after 13 hour mega shift, so not been able to touch base to see how you are doing. I hope you are surfacing now.


13 hours?? Oh my word!!

Hi there Cloversmum. I hope that you are up and about, and today is an OK day.

XX


----------



## AdMed (Apr 14, 2012)

Just wanted to check in and say hi! Hope things are ok?

Sorry I haven't been on this thread much, blooming work keeps getting in the way. You've been in my thoughts a lot though x


----------



## Flamingoes (Dec 8, 2012)

Sending you loves and licks (the licks are from Bumby, don't worry  )


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM, I have been relaxing today, feeling a bit lazy for not doing much. I hope whatever you have been doing, that you have been able to relax a little at least.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks all. Done 2 walks with the girls today.

3 weeks today until we go on holiday, so I need to sort myself out for that.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've contacted a MIND advocate about my recent care and we're going to meet and see what can be done


----------



## astro2011 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope they are able to help.


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> I've contacted a MIND advocate about my recent care and we're going to meet and see what can be done


Really hope they can do something for you, you deserve better than the care you've had.
Hope you've enjoyed your walks with the girls today too


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Glad today is a slight improvement. My laptop is sick and I find the phone a fiddle. Try not to pressurise yourself re hols. I think of time in a weird way not past behind and future in front but good stuff surrounds you and important, but not so good stuff still around but further away.One day at a time or even one hour at a time or one minute.........
May the sun shine on you tomorrow ( and the gorgeous girls of course)


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Looking forward to the holiday, but panicking too.

How can I manage in a new place if I can hardly manage at home


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

cloversmum said:


> Looking forward to the holiday, but panicking too.
> 
> How can I manage in a new place if I can hardly manage at home


Hi CM,

You are understandably nervous about your hols. Just give yourself a chance to feel the experience...and as has been stated already, you dont have to commit to staying for the whole 5 days do you?  All you need to think of is going, and having a different experience. How long you stay will just depend on how much you can relax in to it. You certainly wont be the first or last person to come home before the holiday was over, so please try not to analyse all the what ifs. It will simply be. 

Oh, by the way, you have managed one more walk than me today.


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM

Really impressed with the walking. You're going well.

Still 3 weeks to the holiday so just take it as it comes. You do seem to be a bit better so you will feel better still when you go away. Must knock your confidence a bit feeling so poorly, though. Just remember a holiday is for fun so don't put pressure on yourself.

Hope you have a really good day, today. Hang in there mate!


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM,
glad to hear you are feeling a little better now, long may it continue.
Hope that Mind can be of some help to you, in the meantime just take each day as it comes and look forward to your holiday.
The weather looks nice so far today, enjoy your walks with your lovely girls.
Take care and remember everyone on PF is rooting for you.xxx


----------



## peskinxbi4 (Jun 17, 2013)

hope your feeling a little better today


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

I am awake early, just checking in CM to see how you are faring. I hope you are getting quality sleep and starting to feel more relaxed


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, just checking to see how you are today.
Hope you are feeling well and that you get out with your lovely girls today.
has anyone from Mind been in contact yet.?
take care and keep looking forward to your holiday, everyone is thiking of you.xxx


----------



## ozrex (Aug 30, 2011)

Gidday CM,

Honestly, I don't know what that lot are on about! It's 4pm and I'm just cleaning up some stuff before going home....nah, I_ should _be cleaning up stuff before going home.

Hope you had a good night and that you have a very good day. Pats to the Flowers.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, just wondering how you are.
Hope you and your lovely girls are doing well, and that you are managing to go out for your walks.
Have you been on holiday yet, if so hope you had a good time.
Take care.xxxxx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM, 

I have just finished a few long work days and now popping in to thread to see how you are faring? 

The weather is ok ish, and I am really looking forward to getting out with nutty today for a leisurely amble thru the bramble. I hope you are ok, and if you find the time to pop in with an update then we would all love to hear from you :thumbsup:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Afternoon CM!!

I hope that today is a good day for you, and Daisy is feeling better.

We need you all in good form for your holiday. 

We have even had some sun here! Wow. Miracles do happen.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Been really struggling last couple of days  

When I was 15 I had a baby girl. She died at 2 weeks old (won't go into details) Today would have been her birthday.. so tough day.

Yesterday I went to meet a new potential therapist. I've been seeing someone from up North, but we could only do it through Skype really. Anyhow the new therapist lives near Crewe, so still a journey but nearer. 

So my old therapist took me to see the new one.. but I had a hell of a day. My shower flooded into my hallway, so had to mop it all up. The council have been to fix it today. The motorized pump had gone. I then left my purse in my therapist car. so I currently have no money or cards.

Feeling tired and low, but will be OK


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> Been really struggling last couple of days
> 
> When I was 15 I had a baby girl. She died at 2 weeks old (won't go into details) Today would have been her birthday.. so tough day.
> 
> ...


Oh CM, I'm so very sorry for your loss, nothing compares to the loss of a child ((((hugs))))

Does your therapist know your purse is in their car? I'm sure they will drop it off as soon as they can.

Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for you xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh CM, I'm so very sorry for your loss, nothing compares to the loss of a child ((((hugs))))
> 
> Does your therapist know your purse is in their car? I'm sure they will drop it off as soon as they can.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow will be a brighter day for you xx


my therapist is in York - which is why I need someone closer. She's posted it, and will hopefully get it Sat, but got no money to even buy milk


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi is there no one you could borrow some money from until you get the purse back I hope she is sending it recorded deilivery
So sorry to hear of the loss of your baby thats a hard thing to deal with sending you some hugs from me and my furries


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh CM  - sending you huge hugs for today - please PM me if you ever want to talk, I know how you feel. xx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

SixStar said:


> Oh CM  - sending you huge hugs for today - please PM me if you ever want to talk, I know how you feel. xx


Just can't stop crying, The pain never lessens, not even if you learn to deal with it.. I dunno


----------



## Picklehoffer (May 25, 2013)

CM, I cannot begin to imagine what losing a child is like. I am a parent myself.

I really hope you can find some peace soon. Bless you, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks. Going to see if I can sleep. Tired out from crying


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

CM so sorry for your loss,
Hope you will soon be feeling better, and that your lovely girls help you get through this bad time.
Try to keep your chin up and remember everyone on PF is always there for you.
((((big hugs for you and your girls.))))


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, how brave to take the time and effort to share it with us. I know this lost child has a special place in your heart and she will never be forgotten. Everything that happens shapes our lives and even this awful experience makes you who you are, a very special person who we like to talk with.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope you had a good night and that today will be a good one for you and that you manage to get out for a walk with your lovely girls.
Take care,sending lots of positive thoughts your way.xxxx


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

just logged in after being at robins hoods bay with the boys I hope you are feeling better today .You are a very brave woman sharing your pain and dealing with it every day keep on trying sending you big hugs xxx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello CM,
As Kerry says, you are a very brave person to open up and disclose your thoughts and feelings. Painful though it is to do so, I think it will help in some way. I hope so. :001_smile: I know there are others on PF who are experiencing loss...you are not alone ((((hugs))))

If you think it might help to talk about it, please do PM me, and I will respond as soon as possible. 

Sorry you had the other stuff to put up with too, with the shower flooding etc...Isn't it strange when cr&p happens - it seems so untimely and unfair :yesnod: I hope it is all mended now...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello there Cloversmum.

You have had such a difficult week last week, nad i understand that some things, like the loss of a child, never go away.

perhaps, on special dates, you can do something in her memory? It might help a little bit. 

Light a candle perhaps, release a balloon with a message? Whatever works for you.

I hope your purse arrives tomorrow, and you found someone to help you out in the meantime.


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, hope you are feeling good today,the sun is shining that always makes things seem better I think.
Hope you get out for a nice walk with your lovely girls, and that you are getting the help now that you deserve .
keep your chin up and take care.xxxx


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

awful awful weekend  Too upset and tired to write more.. girls need to go out


----------



## 1966 kerry (Jul 31, 2012)

sorry to hear about your bad weekend try and take the girls out for a little stroll only if your up to it, try and get some sleep if you can


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> awful awful weekend  Too upset and tired to write more.. girls need to go out


CM,

That's so sad.

I hope you are over the worst now, and have someone nearby who can support you through all of this. Perhaps walking the girls will help a little.

Can't imagine what your weekend had been like, but I know it must have been bad, as you make so little fuss, and try to be so strong about things.

PLease don't feel you have to come on here and keep replying, if it becomes a burden, when things are tough enough anyway. We only come on to let you know that your PF family are thinking of you.

XX


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

Summersky said:


> CM,
> 
> That's so sad.
> 
> ...


No I really appreciate the support. Guess I don't want to be seen as moaning and attention seeking. And at the end of the day I just have to get on with it.

So low and scared just now.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

cloversmum said:


> No I really appreciate the support. Guess I don't want to be seen as moaning and attention seeking. And at the end of the day I just have to get on with it.
> 
> So low and scared just now.


CM, you know you can come on here anytime and talk, if that helps - or pm someone you can trust.

If this is to do with your mental health, do you have a crisis number, or someone in your care team that you can talk to?

I don't know if it was to do with last week, but special dates are hard to deal with. That is bound to make you low.

And I know you had trouble with your purse and all - hopefully that has now been returned to you.

If something else is frightening you, think who can help.

Whatever you do, don't try and cope on your own - you're not a moaner, by any stretch of the imagination, you are just having a very hard time.

Wish I could do more.

Sending strength and hugs.


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM

Sorry to hear you are struggling a lot at the moment...(((((big PF hugs from all your PF buddies)))))


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, sorry to hear you are struggling at the moment, hope things start to get better for you soon.
Try and go out with your lovely girls, and remember everyone on PF is thinking about you, and we are always here for you.
Take care.xxxx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

so sorry to hear you`ve have a tough few days
big hugs from Mollie and Meg


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM,

Although you dont want to seem as if you are coming on here moaning, that isnt how we see it, and it isnt how it is...:mellow:

We all genuinely want to support you through this 

It is believed that writing down your feelings can help in some way, and if you are not already doing that it may be worthwhile doing. There are several self help Apps available, if you are able to subscribe to them. I have one called Cloud Clinic which enables the user to document and track their thoughts and mood levels, encourages alternative ways of seeing things, plan activities, and the chart progress. It works on the CBT model, and although not a replacement for medical attention, it could help give sufferers some control back in their life. :smile5:

How are you this morning? 
I can here birdsong in the garden. The blackbirds have a nest in the hedge outside my bedroom window, and they are my dawn chorus.

Take care CM xx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Goodmorning CM, 

Just popping by to see how things are with you? I hope you are managin to eat and look after yourself, and that you are able to get out in the sunshine a little. 

I have finished my hectic working week and really looking forward to enjoying a little bit of relaxation. :thumbsup: I am getting withdrawal from my lovely Peanut and plan to walk his little legs off 

Keep in touch and do let us know how you are if you feel up to it. Take care...xx


----------



## Bagrat (Jun 4, 2012)

Sorry - have been missing for a bit OH's Dad (93)passed away. PF had to go to bottom of list. Sorry you've had a rubbish few days. You are not moaning and none of us expect a reply, we just want you to know we do think about you.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there cM, 

How are you feeling today? bloomin hot isn't it?

Is it holiday time yet?


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good morning CM, how are you today, just wondering how you are.
Hope you and your lovely girls are well and coping with the hot weather, a bit too hot for me.
Take care.xxx


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi CM, I hope you are doing ok...if you need some support please do say so, we all want to help. Did you go away on holiday in the end or decide it was a step too far? Take care x


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

nutty said:


> Hi CM, I hope you are doing ok...if you need some support please do say so, we all want to help. Did you go away on holiday in the end or decide it was a step too far? Take care x


Nutty - checkout the separate smiley face/going on a holiday thread from CM.

Yes, she's been and gone and done it - and by the sounds of it, they are having a good time.  How brillliant is that?!


----------



## nutty (Feb 17, 2013)

Summersky said:


> Nutty - checkout the separate smiley face/going on a holiday thread from CM.
> 
> Yes, she's been and gone and done it - and by the sounds of it, they are having a good time.  How brillliant is that?!


I was too dumb to look at anything else. That is fabulous news :thumbsup:


----------

